# MacBook Pro 2013 Haswell



## Antoine123 (20 Juillet 2013)

Je sais pas si c'est votre cas mais la sortie du nouveau MacBook Pro Haswell m'intéresse grandement, je fouille sur internet plusieurs fois par jour pour trouver des infos sur une éventuelle sortie.

Pour ma part j'attends énormément son apparition car j'aimerai acquérir un ordinateur portable pour la rentrée et j'hésite à prendre le nouveau MacBook Air mais pour ne pas avoir de regret j'aimerai bien voir à quoi ressemble le nouveau MacBook Pro.

Je propose donc que cette discussion tourne autour des éventuelles informations concernant le MacBook Pro Haswell, et qu'on puisse ici recueillir tout type d'avis, de liens vers des articles intéressants sur le net pour ainsi construire un registre digne de ce nom de tout ce que l'on a à savoir.

PS : Ce sujet n'est pas fait pour débatte de la légitimité du nouveau MacBook Pro ni de son utilité, ni de sa qualité mais il est fait pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la sortie de celui ci.

Commençons, pensez vous que les énormes rabais pratiqués aux États-Unis en ce moment sur les MacBook Pro sont une stratégie pour relancer la vente ou bien pour déstocker avant la sortie d'un petit nouveau, voir les deux ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (21 Juillet 2013)

Pour répondre dans ton sens : 

Il y a de grandes chances qu'ils sortent cet été. Septembre étant un mois où beaucoup d'étudiant achètent un portable.


Pour répondre contrairement à tes directives :

Haswell n'apporte quasiment aucun gain en performance. Il y a même le risque que le 15 pouces perde en puissance graphique car il risque de ne plus avoir de double CG. Il y aura sans doute un gain d'autonomie de l'ordre de 10 à 15%.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juillet 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Commençons, pensez vous que les énormes rabais pratiqués aux États-Unis en ce moment sur les MacBook Pro sont une stratégie pour relancer la vente ou bien pour déstocker avant la sortie d'un petit nouveau, voir les deux ?



Salut,

De quels rabais parles-tu ?


----------



## Antoine123 (21 Juillet 2013)

Cet été serait souhaitable pour séduire les étudiants avec Back To School, mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils attendent d'écouler une quantité suffisante à leur goût d'Air avant de sortir le Pro. Pour ce qui est de la performance ils ne sont pas fous, dans un contexte de baisse de ventes des ordinateurs portables et donc de chiffre d'affaire, ce serait fou de sortir un produit "bof bof" compte tenu des autres machines sur le marché qui n'ont rien à envier au MBP. Mais bon le fait que les "Apple Addict" l'achèteront entre certainement dans leur stratégie d'upgrade.
Donc, je ne suis pas séduit car je ne sais absolument pas à quoi il ressemblera mais j'aimerai savoir, avoir connaissance des résultats des test effectués sur ce dernier pour ensuite me décider sur son achat éventuel et cela si possible avant la rentrée.

Yoskiz : http://www.popherald.com/news/20130720/apple/macbook-pro-refresh-rumors-amid-best-buy-price-drop.php


----------



## Hatao (21 Juillet 2013)

Ah un topic qui m'interesse! Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Je souhaite acquérir un Macbook pour ma rentrée et le nouveau Pro tarde à se faire voir ce qui est agaçant avec les dates de la rentrée qui arrivent 

J'ai pas envie non plus d'acheter un Air en sachant qu'un Pro va peut-être sortir juste après... Mais justement on m'a dit que les annonces se font souvent vers la mi-juillet pour une sortie en septembre et pour l'instant toujours rien donc j'ai peur :/

Une question, pensez-vous qu'il puisse y avoir une refonte complete du design ou alors ils vont rester dans le même style? Je pense à un retour aux couleurs blanches et noires comme les iPhones 5 par exemple.


----------



## Antoine123 (22 Juillet 2013)

Dtb06 : Étant donné qu'ils viennent de sortir l'Air, seraient ils en train d'attendre un certain nombre de ventes pour lancer le Pro ? Ensuite ils ne sont pas fous, devant la baisse de vente des ordinateurs et donc du chiffre d'affaire, sortir une daube serait risqué. J'espère qu'ils vont donc faire un produit digne de ce nom sinon les gens qui hésiteront entre un PC classique et un Mac vont pas mettre des centaines d'euros en plus pour un produit qui ne les vaut pas. C'est ce qui me fait espérer que leur nouveau produit pourrait être sympathique. (Je dis pas révolutionnaire non plus)

Yoskiz : J'ai cru comprendre dans une article en anglais qu'aux U.S.A y'avait des rabais jusque 300$ sur certains MacBook Pro Retina.

Hatao : Le MBPr est encore très jeune et convenable (juste un peu plus épais qu'un air). Pour ce qui est de la couleur j'en doute mais après tout pourquoi pas ça serait pas un truc de dingue. En tout cas je ne l'achèterai pas plus qu'un autre ordinateur sous prétexte qu'on puisse choisir sa couleur. Mais après tout pas mal de constructeurs de PC le font et Apple l'a déjà fait donc c'est probable. (Je penses qu'ils cherchent à standardiser leurs produits, et que si ils avaient voulu le faire, ils l'auraient fait en même temps sur le MBA)


----------



## elbandito (22 Juillet 2013)

Pour ma part, je n'en peut plus d'attendre !
Je suis limite de craquer pour un modèle 2013 à -15% sur le refurb.

Pas de surprise à attendre. Suffit de regarder ce qu'ils ont fait sur le air :

- look identique
- autonomie x 1,3 / 1,4
- puce graphique intel HD5000. Sur le 13 c'est une super nouvelle (perfs 3D revues en forte hausse, jeux possibles), par contre grosse interrogation sur le 15. Vont-ils laisser la Nvidia (bien) ou se contenter de la Intel (là ça serait une régression).
- nouveau wifi dont j'ai oublié le nom
- SSD avec plus grosses perfs (800Mo en pointe au lieu de 400/450). Pas forcément visible au quotidien hors grosse copie de fichier.

Cela vaut-il le coup d'attendre quand on voit les belles machines avec ristourne sur le refurb ?

Et attendre ok, mais jusqu'à quand ? Septembre ok, 2014 pas ok.

Mon avis : ils seront annoncés fin septembre en même temps que l'iPhone 5S et avec dispo immédiate.


----------



## Antoine123 (22 Juillet 2013)

Pas si sur qu'ils ne nous offrent rien de plus que ce que tu as dit. Le MBPr se vend très mal vu son prix et ce qu'il y a dedans. Je vois bien une suppression du classique et la vente unique de MBPr, moins chers, plus compétitifs. Ce serait bien qu'on puisse modifier la Ram et la SSD mais bon je penses qu'il ne faut pas rêver. Pourquoi pas un modèle de base un peu plus poussé (Du 16G de Ram en base ?) (Ou du 256G de flash ?) Ce pourrait être un bon compromis.


----------



## Antoine123 (22 Juillet 2013)

Et si il sortait demain ? Mardi étant le jour de mise à jour Apple Store. Demain ils doivent effectuer quelques mises à jour surtout pour la version mobile. Pourquoi pas la présence d'un nouveau MBP à la réouverture du Store ? Certains Forums U.S en parlent et ce serait probable, une conférence de presse n'est pas forcement nécessaire. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## elbandito (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui, ils misent dessus sur le forum de Mac Rumors.
Après il n'y a plus de mise à jour sur aout.
Donc soit ca passe comme ça, soit ca sera lors de la keynote de l'iPhone 5S fin aout / début septembre.


----------



## Antoine123 (22 Juillet 2013)

Septembre me paraîtra étrange vu que c'est le mois de l'Iphone mais demain ça serait bizarre ça paraît précipité. Mais bon tant mieux ça serait trop bien. Et pour l'iPhone apparemment ça serait plus un 6 qu'un 5S selon certains sites américains, cela dépendra le 6 est prévu et le 5S est un plan B si il n'est pas fait à temps.

PS : Vers quelle heure se font les MaJ de l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Hatao (22 Juillet 2013)

Je tiens quand même a rappeller que l'année dernière le nouveau Macbook Pro avait été présenté en Octobre donc ce n'est pas une option à exclure malheureusement...  Disons que si c'est le cas on pourra se consoler en achetant le nouvel iPhone ^^


----------



## Antoine123 (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui mais bon qui dit Octobre dit rentrée passée donc pour les ventes c'est pas top pour eux. Il y a plein de personnes comme moi qui seraient tentés de le prendre pour la rentrée. A voir.


----------



## Alphabetical (25 Juillet 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Oui mais bon qui dit Octobre dit rentrée passée donc pour les ventes c'est pas top pour eux. Il y a plein de personnes comme moi qui seraient tentés de le prendre pour la rentrée. A voir.



Moi je parie sur novembre/décembre, le temps de laisser le MacBook Air se vendre ainsi que le nouvel iPhone et juste avant Noël, c'est sans doute plus judicieux. Non ?


----------



## elbandito (25 Juillet 2013)

Parceque si tu veux la nouvelle Scenic et qu'elle n'est pas dispo, tu prends la nouvelle Twingo à la place ?
Pas moi !


----------



## Thib-76 (25 Juillet 2013)

Je pense que l'attente (pour les rétina) se fait surtout concernant les 13" afin d'en finir avec les hdx000 et de passer à l'iris  pour ma part je suis impatient aussi. Mon ultime délai c'est fin Août, si au moins on avait une date je pourrais attendre plus longtemps mais là je peux pas me permettre d'attendre la rentrée pour peut-être rien. En tout cas il est vrai que c'est possible qu'ils sortent en novembre mais bon croisons les doigts ^^

Ce que dit mon vdd est vrai mais quand ta bagnole est morte et que tu reprend le boulot deux mois après, tu dois bien trouver une solution annexe, surtout que le air est quand même pas mal du tout.


----------



## gattinho (25 Juillet 2013)

Thib-76 a dit:


> Je pense que l'attente (pour les rétina) se fait surtout concernant les 13" afin d'en finir avec les hdx000 et de passer à l'iris  pour ma part je suis impatient aussi. Mon ultime délai c'est fin Août, si au moins on avait une date je pourrais attendre plus longtemps mais là je peux pas me permettre d'attendre la rentrée pour peut-être rien. En tout cas il est vrai que c'est possible qu'ils sortent en novembre mais bon croisons les doigts ^^
> 
> Ce que dit mon vdd est vrai mais quand ta bagnole est morte et que tu reprend le boulot deux mois après, tu dois bien trouver une solution annexe, surtout que le air est quand même pas mal du tout.



Je suis actuellement sur un Retina 13 et j'attends également avec impatience les moutures Haswell...

Cependant j'ai changé mes habitudes, par exemple je n'utilise PLUS DU TOUT Adobe Reader pour lire les pdf mais Skim qui durant le défilement de PDF même bien bien gros niveau taille n'a aucuns ralentissements...

Pareil pour le navigateur Internet, je viens d'adopter Safari, j'étais sous Firefox jusqu'à maintenant mais sur Safari plus aucuns ralentissements c'est très très agréable...


----------



## PDD (25 Juillet 2013)

Curieux mais moi avec mon MBPR aucun ralentissement avec FF et bien avec Safari...


----------



## gattinho (25 Juillet 2013)

Bah écoute sur Eurosport et Facebook par exemple c'est pas super fluide avec FF, mais avec Safari ça carbure un max.

Et avec Adobe Reader pareil, ça rame au taket et avec Skim AUCUNS ralentissements...


----------



## Antoine123 (25 Juillet 2013)

Des délais pour les Mac Mini rallongés, peut être une sortie pour ces machines dans pas longtemps.

=> Pourquoi pas des Macbook Pro sous Haswell en même temps ? On sait jamais !

Après tout le stock de Macbook Pro Retina n'a pas l'air de diminuer puisque les délais n'ont pas bougés c'est peut-être parce qu'ils en ont beaucoup plus en stock !

Achetez des MBPr à foison on verra bien si les délais bougent.


----------



## Hatao (26 Juillet 2013)

Vu le chiffre de ce que rapporte les nouveaux MBA Haswell, Apple à interet à sortir rapidement des MBP Haswell avant la rentrée pour les gens comme nous qui le veulent pour débuter l'année! Et puis c'est vraiment la date de sortie la plus logique comme on l'a dit! Esperons qu'Apple aime la logique...

OS Maverick doit sortir à quelle date? Il pourrait y avoir une concordance avec la sortie des MBP pour bien lancer le produit ^^


----------



## gattinho (27 Juillet 2013)

Hatao a dit:


> Vu le chiffre de ce que rapporte les nouveaux MBA Haswell, Apple à interet à sortir rapidement des MBP Haswell avant la rentrée pour les gens comme nous qui le veulent pour débuter l'année! Et puis c'est vraiment la date de sortie la plus logique comme on l'a dit! Esperons qu'Apple aime la logique...
> 
> OS Maverick doit sortir à quelle date? Il pourrait y avoir une concordance avec la sortie des MBP pour bien lancer le produit ^^



Maverick sort cet automne également, donc si il sort après les nouveau Macbook Pro Haswell t'aura possibilité de l'avoir gratuitement il me semble.


----------



## elbandito (27 Juillet 2013)

Quand j'ai acheté mon iMac, c'était à un mois et demi de la sortie de Moutain Lion.
Je l'ai donc eu livré avec Lion, mais j'ai eu la MAJ Moutain Lion gratuitement ensuite.

Ils peuvent donc faire pareil sans soucis


----------



## fx33 (31 Juillet 2013)

Il semblerait que les nouveaux MBP 13" passent en retina... 

Pensez-vous que les nouveaux modèles MBP (entrée de gamme), passeront sur une ram soudée comme les retina ? 

car je souhaite acquérir un MBP 13" en entrée de gamme et lui ajouter de la ram ainsi qu'un SSD et récupérer le DD pour le mettre à la place du superdrive...

J'hésite à l'acheter sur le refurb... à attendre le nouveau modele (si celui-ci n'a pas la ram soudée...)


----------



## Antoine123 (31 Juillet 2013)

C'est la grande question. Attendre ou pas. J'hésite vraiment à prendre un MacBook Air i7, 252g avec 8g de Ram et le revendre quand le nouveau Mbp sorte. Je peux profiter du tarif éducation et l'avoir à 1450&#8364; avec une carte de 80&#8364; et le revendre environ 1300 à la sortie du nouveau, j'aurai perdu moins de 100&#8364;. Mais bon on ne peut acheter que 1 PC par an avec le store éducation et je vais devoir attendre de trouver un acheteur avant de prendre le nouveau. Donc cela serait plus galère qu'autre chose. Si le 6 Septembre (fin de back to school) pas de nouvelles, je prends le Air et j'ai toujours une semaine pour le renvoyer si le nouveau sort.

Apparemment  il se dit qu'une annonce serait prévue le 6 Septembre (mais pas de confirmation officielle) et peut être une présentation du nouveau MBP, et peut être la possibilité de le pré-commander ce jour. Nous verrons cela...


----------



## Antoine123 (8 Août 2013)

Allez UP ! Si vous avez des informations intéressantes vous privez pas.


----------



## benxus (15 Août 2013)

Voila un topic qui mintéresse grandement ! Comme vous je suis dans une impasse ! A la base j'hesite grandement entre un MBP 13" (non retina) et un MBA 13" et je suis plus que perdu quand a mon choix ! J'utilise principalement mon laptop pour :
- Internet (normal surfing, youtube, mails, ...)
- Bureautique
- Jeux de l'appstore (vraiment light)
- Photo (photoshop mais vraiment light)
- Video (montage iMovie, genre film de vacances, rien de pro !)

Pensez vous que je devrais craquer pour le MBA 13", cela sera-t-il suffisant pour mon utilisation ? Ou alors pour un MBP 13" non retina, qui je trouve a deja bien vieillit ... Je pensais donc comme vous attendre de voir la version actualisee du MBP 13" mais j'ai peur que Apple decide de mettre fin a la serie non retina, et clairement le MBPr et malheureusement au dessus de mes moyens ! Donc selon vous j'attends ou je craque ?


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2013)

On sait pas mais Apple n'a jamais fait de mise à jour au mois d'août car la période est chargée avec la rentrée scolaire.. Sinon faut attendre début octobre pour voir si les MBP Classiques sont mis à jour ou retiré mais je pense que c'est trop tôt pour les retirer car ils ont encore un marché a cause des retina encore chers pour la majorité des personnes. Un conseil si c'est urgent prend le air sinon attend octobre pour voir et de toute façon même si le MBP n'est pas mis à jour le Air ne disparaîtra pas du catalogue...  le mois de septembre risque d'être chargé aussi : iPhone, iPad, iPod, iOS 7... Et octobre ça sera au tour du Mac et de OS X!


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2013)

Jespère que les Mac ce sera avant, parce que la apple loupe tout les étudiants.
Je pourrais tenir une semaine  sans ordinateur mais ça ne va plus être supportable.
Surtout que ce n'est qu'une petite MAJ, tout comme Mavericks. Peut-être un communiqué avant la sortie d'IOS 7 pour éviter de tout faire sortir en même temps et faire sauter les serveurs.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2013)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je pense malheureusement que ça va être comme je l'ai écris plus haut : 

Mavericks annoncé pour l'automne donc après le 21 septembre !! et les Mac bah les Mac actuels suffisent largement à l'utilisation que l'ont en fait pour ceux qui ne peuvent tenir encore 2 mois. La màj Haswell est une petite màj sans plus... Suivant les rumeurs depuis un moment le mois d'aout n'est pas propice aux màj matériels et vu qu'on est sûr que septembre est dédié aux appareils iOS (iPhone, iPad et iPod) le plus probable est de voir un mois d'octobre comme l'année dernière et l'année d'avant dédié aux MacBook et Mac de bureau.


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2013)

L'année dernière c'était uniquement les Mac de bureau, et je ne pense pas qu'apple va présenter les iPad en septembre.
Par contre ils peuvent lancer sans trop de fioriture les nouveaux MacBook Pro car ils ne vont pas prendre beaucoup d'importance dans la presse. Et ce n'est quand même pas une  MAJ si mineure au vu de l'augmentation de l'autonomie et de la capacité des puces intel à gérer les écrans retina tout seul.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Août 2013)

exact haswell apportera juste l'autonomie

le but d'apple ets de depenser le moins d'argent possible 

donc de prendre des solution microsoft tout en un 

par contre la revolution sera mavericks sans hésiter


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> L'année dernière c'était uniquement les Mac de bureau, et je ne pense pas qu'apple va présenter les iPad en septembre.
> Par contre ils peuvent lancer sans trop de fioriture les nouveaux MacBook Pro car ils ne vont pas prendre beaucoup d'importance dans la presse. Et ce n'est quand même pas une  MAJ si mineure au vu de l'augmentation de l'autonomie et de la capacité des puces intel à gérer les écrans retina tout seul.



Oui mais tu as oublié le lancement du MBPr 13" !! et justement le refresh des MBPr en février dernier est considéré par Apple comme une màj ! donc pour moi Octobre est le mois ou ils vont annoncer les màj Mac (8 mois de cycle) donc je conseille aux personnes impatientes de voir du côté de la génération actuelle. Haswell va apporter je l'espère un meilleur GPU intégré et une autonomie accrue (voir les MBA) le problème réside dans le fait qu'intel n'a pas encore livré en grande quantité une puce Haswell avec un GPU intégré puissant pour les MBPr 13".


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2013)

D'après le site d'intel sur le MBPR 13" ce serait une HD5100 en GPU, à moins qu'apple fasse comme avec les MBA: même puissance entre les différence de taille d'écran mais moindre autonomie pour le 13".Mais j'espère ne pas devoir attendre octobre, surtout si les MBPR sont trop chère j'aurais l'air con, j'aurais raté back to school et j'aurais fait un mois sans ordi et je serais obligé d'apprendre à bien maîtriser le Mac alors que je serais débordé. Mauvais scénario (remarque qu'avec ma chance...)


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2013)

Tu as le lien pour le GPU des futurs MBPr ? 
Idem mais je pense que c'est parti pour octobre... Y'aura la keynote du 10 septembre puis la sortie de l'iPhone vers le 20 septembre après octobre pointera son nez pour la sortie des Mac.. et de OSX Mavericks.


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2013)

Le site d'intel est en carafe je ne peux pas te montrer.
Et apple pourrait sortir OS X avant IOS 7 comme il y a beaucoup moins de modif.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Le site d'intel est en carafe je ne peux pas te montrer.
> Et apple pourrait sortir OS X avant IOS 7 comme il y a beaucoup moins de modif.



Encore une fois : 

OS X Mavericks disponible dès cet automne 

Il faut s'y faire je sais que tu es impatient mais Apple ne va pas changer son planing comme ça


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2013)

IOS 7 aussi.
Et puis ils sont pas à cheval sur les saisons, surtout aux US


----------



## gattinho (16 Août 2013)

benxus a dit:


> Voila un topic qui mintéresse grandement ! Comme vous je suis dans une impasse ! A la base j'hesite grandement entre un MBP 13" (non retina) et un MBA 13" et je suis plus que perdu quand a mon choix ! J'utilise principalement mon laptop pour :
> - Internet (normal surfing, youtube, mails, ...)
> - Bureautique
> - Jeux de l'appstore (vraiment light)
> ...



Je vais bientôt vendre mon Retina 13, il est NIKEL, c'est un i5 @ 2,5gHz, 8 giga de mémoire vive et un SSD de 256.
Bundle complet, il a juste une petit trace dans un angle (invisible) du a un déménagement, il à frotté légèrement contre mon bureau en bois. 

Je suis en vacance actuellement, je ferais une annonce et des photos bientôt.


----------



## tropezina (17 Août 2013)

il y a une rubrique "petites annonces"..


----------



## Antoine123 (21 Août 2013)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/systemstatus/. 

Peut être ou peut être pas...


----------



## lastnero (21 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> D'après le site d'intel sur le MBPR 13" ce serait une HD5100 en GPU, à moins qu'apple fasse comme avec les MBA: même puissance entre les différence de taille d'écran mais moindre autonomie pour le 13".Mais j'espère ne pas devoir attendre octobre, surtout si les MBPR sont trop chère j'aurais l'air con, j'aurais raté back to school et j'aurais fait un mois sans ordi et je serais obligé d'apprendre à bien maîtriser le Mac alors que je serais débordé. Mauvais scénario (remarque qu'avec ma chance...)


 
Prend alors un ordi dans la gamme actuelle, ca t'évitera toutes les galères. Et puis en octobre, on sera proche de février, peut être un rafraichissement, puis les prochains qui sortiront qui seront encore mieux ...
Faut se lancer, car si on attend, on se retrouve à toujours attendre sans jamais acheter. 
Tu as le air, il vient de sortir tu auras quelque chose de plus que correct et dans l'ère du temps. Rien ne t'empêchera de le revendre une fois les nouveaux modèles sortis si tu veux vraiment un rétina, mais je pense que tu garderas le air car tu en seras plus que satisfait et il te conviendra parfaitement !


----------



## yahourt333 (15 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous, 

je me permets de relancer ce topic car j'espérais l'arrivée du nouveau macbook à la keynote du 10... mais bien sûr rien.

Maintenant je ne sais plus trop quoi penser, cela fait un mois que j'attends sans ordi l'arrivée du nouveau macbook, et je commence un peu à en avoir marre d'attendre. Quelqu'un aurait une vague idée? sur les différents forums que j'ai pu parcourir ils ont l'air de penser que la sortie serait reportée à une éventuelle keynote fin octobre... 

Y'a d'autres gens qui sont dans le même cas que moi, ou vous vous êtes résignés à acheter autre chose?


----------



## benouit29 (15 Septembre 2013)

C'était a prévoir dans tout les cas car cet keynote se concentre sur l'iphone rien de plus il va falloir patienter jusqu'en octobre je mise sur le 23 octobre environ t'inquiète je suis comme toi j'attends le 13" avec impatiente il n'y a plus qu'a attendre


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

a mon humble avis , il sera dispo  pour les fete de fin d'année

vers novembre .


la keynote est une chose, le stock  et la disposition en est une autre


----------



## yahourt333 (15 Septembre 2013)

Ca fait quand même vraiment tard je trouve, et les modèles actuellement disponibles à la vente sont hors de prix pour les configs qu'ils proposent, même sur le refurb... Y'a rien à espérer d'une mise à jour hors keynote?


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Une MAJ hors keynote est possible. Voir très probable.
Moi ça fait depuis 3 mois que je l'attends. Je n'ai pour l'instant plus d'ordinateur à mon apart et les cours sont bien remplis. Heureusement que j'ai mon iPad et que iWork sur iCloud est disponible, ce truc est juste génial et me sauve totalement.
Et le week end prochain je n'aurait plus d'ordi personnel car mon la licence de mon anti-virus se termine dans 2 jours.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Une MAJ hors keynote est possible. Voir très probable.
> Moi ça fait depuis 3 mois que je l'attends. Je n'ai pour l'instant plus d'ordinateur à mon apart et les cours sont bien remplis. Heureusement que j'ai mon iPad et que iWork sur iCloud est disponible, ce truc est juste génial et me sauve totalement.
> Et le week end prochain je n'aurait plus d'ordi personnel car mon la licence de mon anti-virus se termine dans 2 jours.



Tu attends quel MacBook Pro ? il y'a des chances pour qu'Apple abandonne les MBP classiques et ne mettent à jour que les retina. Je pense que la mise à jour ne se fera pas avant fin octobre et la sortie de Mavericks... à moins qu'ils sortent les MBP et les iMac Haswell avant Mavericks et mettent en place un upgrade gratuit comme pour Lion et ML.


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Bah les retina.Sinon j'aurais pris un MBA.
Les classiques n'ont aucuns intérêt.


----------



## Hatao (15 Septembre 2013)

Personnellement en sortant de mon année universitaire en Juin, j'ai décidé de bosser l'été pour m'acheter un Macbook Pro à la rentrée. Résultat : j'attends toujours la sortie 

Je suis du genre très impatient mais bon je me dis qu'on est pas à quelques semaines pret... J'espère juste qu'ils vont faire la mise à jour des MBP classiques même si certain disent le contraire parce que le retina est vraiment cher pour ce qu'il offre en performance 

Donc j'espère une mise à jour en Octobre en tout cas pour l'avoir d'ici Novembre...


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Justement, si les classiques disparaissent, le prix du MBPR va beaucoup baisser pour le rendre accessible.


----------



## Doan (15 Septembre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Tu attends quel MacBook Pro ? il y'a des chances pour qu'Apple abandonne les MBP classiques et ne mettent à jour que les retina. Je pense que la mise à jour ne se fera pas avant fin octobre et la sortie de Mavericks... à moins qu'ils sortent les MBP et les iMac Haswell avant Mavericks et mettent en place un upgrade gratuit comme pour Lion et ML.



Il est impossible que les macbook pro "classique" disparaissent, en effet ce sont les modèles les plus vendu par Apple, et donc ils ne peuvent les stopper comme ça.

Pour en revenir à ce qui se dit, je suis également dans l'attente des nouveaux Macbook Pro Retina 15', en Juin des bench ont étaient trouvés sur internet avec des processeurs Haswell équipé sur des MBPr, maintenant reste à voir quand ils vont être de sortis... J'espère l'annonce le 10 Septembre avec en plus de la génération Haswell, une HD 5000 et (c'est beau de rêver) des SSD de 512 en stockage pour les modèle entrées de gamme et donc 718 sur les modèle haut de gamme étant donné la baisse du prix des SSD...
J'en ai parlé avec le responsable d'un Apple Retail, et il ma dit qu'il voyait plus une keynote vers Novembre, ce qui correspondrait pour les nouveaux modèles une disponibilité aux alentours des fêtes.


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Une entré de gamme avec 256Go serait bien.Histoire d'avoir un prix bas, ce qui permettrais justement de dégager les classiques.


----------



## yahourt333 (15 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Les classiques n'ont aucuns intérêt.



Perso j'attends les classiques, je n'ai pas l'utilité d'un retina. Surtout quand on a besoin d'au minimum 500go d'espace disque, vu le prix délirant de l'option ssd... Et la ram soudée non merci...

Ce qui m'ennuie le plus c'est que je ne tiens pas particulièrement à attendre encore deux mois pour avoir un ordi, et que si ça continue je vais finir par devoir me rabattre sur un pc...


----------



## MacSedik (15 Septembre 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Il est impossible que les macbook pro "classique" disparaissent, en effet ce sont les modèles les plus vendu par Apple, et donc ils ne peuvent les stopper comme ça.
> 
> Pour en revenir à ce qui se dit, je suis également dans l'attente des nouveaux Macbook Pro Retina 15', en Juin des bench ont étaient trouvés sur internet avec des processeurs Haswell équipé sur des MBPr, maintenant reste à voir quand ils vont être de sortis... J'espère l'annonce le 10 Septembre avec en plus de la génération Haswell, une HD 5000 et (c'est beau de rêver) des SSD de 512 en stockage pour les modèle entrées de gamme et donc 718 sur les modèle haut de gamme étant donné la baisse du prix des SSD...
> J'en ai parlé avec le responsable d'un Apple Retail, et il ma dit qu'il voyait plus une keynote vers *Novembre*, ce qui correspondrait pour les nouveaux modèles une disponibilité aux alentours des fêtes.



Novembre me semble trop tard justement, enfin ça semble plausible vu qu'intel va introduire le Thrunderbolt 2 vers cette période là. Une dispo juste à temps avec les fête me semble risqué Apple n'a jamais sorti de produit à 2-3 semaines des achats de Noël que l'on sait planifié par les consommateurs. Pour les classiques je ne pense pas qu'ils vont les enlever de la gamme ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'Apple ne va pas les mettre à jour ou peu.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

comme il est dis il est impossible qu'il abandonne les classic

c'est l'entrée de gamme et la marque de fabrique de apple

tous le monde ne va pas se séparer du lecteur dvd aussi facilement 

certains diront que le retina va baisser  mais meme 200 euros  , tous le monde ne met pas 1300 euros dans un mac 
surtout si le modèle de base passe a 999 euros


----------



## yahourt333 (15 Septembre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour les classiques je ne pense pas qu'ils vont les enlever de la gamme ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'Apple ne va pas les mettre à jour ou peu.



Le minimum serait qu'ils passent en haswell, HD5000 et une résolution un peu plus élevée sur l'écran. Après s'ils ne les mettent pas à jour, je ne comprends pas trop la logique: le macbook pro c'est un peu l'ordi de base qu'ont énormément d'étudiants (notamment en art, graphisme etc...). Ca parait pas évident qu'apple délaisse cette catégorie de clients


----------



## Doan (15 Septembre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Novembre me semble trop tard justement, enfin ça semble plausible vu qu'intel va introduire le Thrunderbolt 2 vers cette période là. Une dispo juste à temps avec les fête me semble risqué Apple n'a jamais sorti de produit à 2-3 semaines des achats de Noël que l'on sait planifié par les consommateurs. Pour les classiques je ne pense pas qu'ils vont les enlever de la gamme ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'Apple ne va pas les mettre à jour ou peu.



je pencherais plus pour une sortie 1 à 2 mois avant les fêtes de fin d'années, mais ça correspondrait quand même aux fêtes.




johndu13 a dit:


> comme il est dis il est impossible qu'il abandonne les classic
> 
> c'est l'entrée de gamme et la marque de fabrique de apple
> 
> ...



"tous le monde ne va pas se séparer du lecteur dvd aussi facilement" et pourtant c'est bele est bien la tendance.
Le prix du Retina ne baissera pas. Il se vend bien même à son prix élevé (Apple reste Apple).
"Tout le monde ne met pas 1300", les gens mettent le prix qu'ils estiment nécessaire pour subvenir à leurs besoins. 




yahourt333 a dit:


> Le minimum serait qu'ils passent en haswell, HD5000 et une résolution un peu plus élevée sur l'écran. Après s'ils ne les mettent pas à jour, je ne comprends pas trop la logique: le macbook pro c'est un peu l'ordi de base qu'ont énormément d'étudiants (notamment en art, graphisme etc...). Ca parait pas évident qu'apple délaisse cette catégorie de clients



Une résolution plus élevé me semble fort improbable, l'écran est déjà d'une résolution de 2k une quasi révolution (sans jeu de mot) avec ce qui se fait aujourd'hui (ou plutôt en Juin 2012) puis le prix d'un écran 4K est encore hors de prix et au vue du prix du Retina sur un 2K, s'ils mettent un 4K il deviendra invendable par rapport au prix (par contre des écran thunderbolt 4K pour les pro ou les fortunés j'envisage plus cette possibilité mais bon ne nous égarons pas).
C'est simple jamais ils ne délaisseront le Macbook Pro "classique" c'est comme si Volkswagen stoppez les Golf, ou encore McDonald's son Big-Mac...


----------



## yahourt333 (15 Septembre 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Une résolution plus élevé me semble fort improbable, l'écran est déjà d'une résolution de 2k une quasi révolution (sans jeu de mot) avec ce qui se fait aujourd'hui (ou plutôt en Juin 2012) puis le prix d'un écran 4K est encore hors de prix et au vue du prix du Retina sur un 2K, s'ils mettent un 4K il deviendra invendable par rapport au prix (par contre des écran thunderbolt 4K pour les pro ou les fortunés j'envisage plus cette possibilité mais bon ne nous égarons pas).



je parlais des macbook pro non retina


----------



## Doan (15 Septembre 2013)

yahourt333 a dit:


> je parlais des macbook pro non retina



Autant pour moi 
Mais je pense que ça reviendrait au même dans le sens ou le classique est la pour son coté "low cost" (c'est un mot à la mode en ce moment) et le fait de basculer sur du 4K (de nos jours en tout cas) ça ne serait pas rentable, même moins que s'ils passent les MBPr sur du 4K je pense !
Après avec la futur génération d'écran IGZO tout est probables, même si je pense qu'ils vont d'abord normaliser ces écrans sur des machines plus petites du genre iPad 5, écran thunderbolt, iTV (?...).


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

L'entrée de gamme c'est le MBA, puis ensuite viens le MBPR. Le classique n'a rien à faire dans la gamme actuel.
Vous allez voir mais le classique c'est fini.


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Justement, si les classiques disparaissent, le prix du MBPR va beaucoup baisser pour le rendre accessible.



Oui , on a vu ça avec la disparition de l'Iphone 5


----------



## Doan (15 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> L'entrée de gamme c'est le MBA, puis ensuite viens le MBPR. Le classique n'a rien à faire dans la gamme actuel.
> Vous allez voir mais le classique c'est fini.



Je serais près à parier mon 5D et mon Retina que non.



Bombigolo a dit:


> Oui , on a vu ça avec la disparition de l'Iphone 5


+1


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Moi je me base sur le MBA.Et j'y peut rien si vous avez écouté les rumeurs et cru à un iPhone low-cost...


----------



## Doan (15 Septembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi je me base sur le MBA.Et j'y peut rien si vous avez écouté les rumeurs et cru à un iPhone low-cost...



L'iPhone Low Cost est sortie non ?


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Septembre 2013)

Le Air sera l'entrée de gamme en effet , comme le MB blanc à l'époque ,
sauf que lui , tu pouvais le faire ( un peu ) évoluer .

Pour l'Iphone , je n'ai cru en rien du tout ( je m'en fout un peu aussi ) , je constate simplement 
que la marque poursuit sa politique "élitiste" et qu'il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'elle ne l'applique 
pas à la gamme de ses portables


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2013)

Non, je ne vois aucuns iPhone low-cost.Tout comme Apple ne ferra jamais de low-cost.
Mais tu verras, le MBPR va baisser de prix. La seul inconnu, c'est de savoir si ils gardent le classique (peu probable) ou si ils le dégagent.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Septembre 2013)

on achète pas un mac par rapport a notre besoin 
un retina coute mini 1500 euros et peut grimper presque a 3000 euros 
on a la meme chose 5 fois moins chers chez windows

apple a prix le segment du luxe, il ne changera jamais de secteur 
cest la marque de fabrique !!!
c'est comme si on trouver des aston martin au prix des voiture asiate low cost 
c'est un choix , ils veulent conserver cette image de luxe 
cette image de qualité(que lon juge souvent par le prix c'est humain !)
tu paye le coté marketing 
et tu fais toi meme de la pub pour apple en sortant ton mac retina 
(sans le remarquer)(technique de marketing)

concernant le mac classic , arretez de pensez uniquement a la france 
nous sommes si petit avec si peu de vente 
noubilez pas les état-unis et le canada !

alors je doute qu'il supprime un mac classic surtout qu'il devient plus accessible au fil du temps
et pour les requin il est plus facile de vendre un produit qui débute a 1000 euros (car je pense qu'il sera a ce prix , avec maverick il va reprendre de la valeur ) plutôt que de débuter  une vente a 1300 a 1500 euros avec le retina


le air ne sera pas l'entrée de gamme , our la simple raison la taille de l'écran et la fragilité
tous le monde ne souhaite pas un netbook 

les clients eux ont tous des pc windows standards , acer asus 
deja très peu se lance dans un mac par pure hasard 
généralement ils ont d'autres produits apple (iphone)

alors a 1000 euros un mac classic c'est acceptable

1500 ça l'est déjà moins !
sans compter les accessoires et garantie .


enfin bref on verra bien 
je pense début -mi novembre comme je l'ai dis


----------



## OSX (17 Septembre 2013)

Tout comme vous, j'attends avec impatience des nouvelles de cette sortie. 
D'après les rumeurs, on devrait avoir une annonce vers le 20 octobre. 
Les soucis de quantité d'écran entre la version Samsung et LG m'a fait passer le tour. 
Si déjà on pouvait avoir une assurance sur la qualité et une constance de fabrication sans plus jouer à la loterie, je pourrai franchir le cap et me décider. 

On peut espérer aussi un possible machine qu'on pourrait faire évoluer du moins pour la mémoire et si on rêve encore plus, le SSD...


----------



## yahourt333 (3 Octobre 2013)

up!
des news?


----------



## johndu13 (3 Octobre 2013)

vous etes un peu irritant quand vous parlez de dam et de ssd 

a croire que vous ne lisez pas ce que jecris ..


----------



## M-26-7 (4 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que les MacBook pro son appelé à disparaitre à terme.. Une fois que la technologie Retina se sera "démocratiser", que les couts de production auront réduits ils remplaceront définitivement les Macbook Pro. C'est le principe de l'évolution d'une gamme, prennons l'exemple d'une voiture, au début, l'ABS était une option, aujourd'hui, n'importe quelle voiture et pourvu de l'ABS de série.. (exemple : iphone 4 en début de commercialisation = 8go pour l'entrée de gamme, iphone 4S en début de commercialisation = 16go pour l'entré de gamme.)

Puis n'oublions pas qu'Apple est le spécialiste de la simplification des gammes.. Contrairement à d'autres qui sortent 10 modeles par an ! 

Dernière chose : le Macbook Pro Retina ne répond pas à plus d'attente que le Macbook Pro.. Il n'a à vrai dire qu'une plus haute résolution d'affichage et c'est la suite logique de la technologie.. D'ici à 5 ans, il sera rare de croiser des ordinateurs affichant des résolutions digne d'une connectique VGA !

Juste mon petit avis personnel au sujet du MBPr : Une belle carote. L'obsolecence programmée à tous les étages.. Regretable de la part d'apple qui était réputé pour la durabilité de ses produits. Voila ou nous mène la course à la finesse.. Chacun fait son choix, mais l'intégration à la carte mère reste fort problématique si le moindre composant vient à lacher. Puis, ne nous mentons pas, j'ai un Macbook Pro 13' 2010.. Il a rien d'affreux, certe plus épais de quelques millimétres.. Ca fait pas de lui une brique ! Sinon, si j'étais "riche", le MacBook Pro retina me plairait bien..


----------



## johndu13 (4 Octobre 2013)

je répond a ton message 

sans prendre en compte que les produits apple et dautre marque sont plus chers en france , 
il faut savoir que tant que le retina sera a ce prix la , il conserveront le macbook classique

si l'entrée de gamme débute a 1500 euros , ça sera invendable pour certains pays qui s'équipe apple (sans parler du cout de l'ocasse qui sera lui aussi plus important)


inutile d'être riche pour avoir un retina , j'ai fais une blle affaire comme indiquée ici  ou je l'ai payé 1000 euros  pile NEUF
maintenant j'avoue que j'ai patienter quelques semaines pour le trouver a ce prix la 

concernant le fais qu'il est soit disant irréparable je ne suis pas d'accord
avec l'apple care déjà on est a l'abris pendant 3 ans
rien n'enpeche de le vendre dans cette période pour racheter un modèle plus évoluer 
maintenant si apple la conçu tel quel c'est qu'il est sure des composants pour un usage normal 

(ma mère possède un classique il a depuis des années et jamais il na eu a changer quoique ce soit 


je rajoute si j'ai pris un retina ce n'ets pas pour faire le fanfaron , mais uniquement en plus de ses nombreux avantages, de sa résolution spectaculaire

meme a ce jour je n'en reviens pas , je lai depuis quelques mois , mais perso pour un usge comme le miens je le trouve parfais 


comme je l'ai dis je le vendrais  si un jour apple sort du igzo


----------



## M-26-7 (4 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> je répond a ton message
> 
> sans prendre en compte que les produits apple et dautre marque sont plus chers en france ,
> il faut savoir que tant que le retina sera a ce prix la , il conserveront le macbook classique
> ...


 
Je m'accorde avec toi sur le fait que tous les consommateurs ne pourront pas mettre 1500 euros pour un ordinateur, si bien soit il.. Un porte monnaie a ses limites ! Pour ce qui est du prix au quel tu as eu ton Retina, rarre sont les gens qui parviennent à l'avoir à ce prix, malheureusement ! T'as fais une belle affaire ! 

Pour ce qui est de la durabilité du produit, je nuance ton propos, effectivement, la garantie couvre trois ans (à condition de souscrire à un apple care protection plan qui lui aussi coute un os) après, chacun sa conception des choses mais personnellement je trouve qu'un ordinateur à 1500 euros doit tenir bien plus que trois ans... Si on fait un rapport ça revient à 500 euros l'année.. Certes du récupère l'argent en le revendant, ça n'empèche que moi je n'acheterais jamais un Retina qui a plus de trois ans car le risque est beaucoup trop important.. Pour ce qui est de la reparabilité : oui, tout est possible.. A condition de disposer d'un matériel de professionnel qui lui coute 10 fois ton Mac.. ^^ 

Bref, je suis pas très satisfait de ce point de vue la même si je trouve cette machine merveilleuse par bien d'autres aspects !  Voila pourquoi je disais que si j'étais "riche", j'en acheterais un, pour avoir la possibilité de le remplacer le jour ou il me lache.. 

Dernière chose : Je trouve qu'on s'attache à son Mac, sans tomber dans le matérialisme, c'est plus qu'un objet.. De fait, j'aime mon Mac de trois ans et j'aurais beaucoup de mal à m'en séparrer..^^ Il a ses petites griffes qui font sa petite histoire !


----------



## johndu13 (4 Octobre 2013)

pour l'appl care faux compter 170 euro environ 
ce n'est pas enorme  

de plus en 3 ans tu as le temps de voire venir les retour pour du materiel en panne ou du materiel qui tient pas la route 

puis en 3 an on a un certains recul sur les composants qui sont sur le retina


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2013)

Ça arrive souvent qu'apple utilise des processeurs qui ne sont pas au catalogue d'intel?
Sinon il y a 2 processeur core i5 et 1 core i7 qui peut convenir.

En core i5:
ARK | Intel® Core? i5-4258U Processor (3M Cache, up to 2.90 GHz)
ARK | Intel® Core? i5-4288U Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz)
Fréquence de 2.4GHz et 2.6Ghz avec une intel iris 5100.
J'ai une petite préférence pour le dernier car la iris 5100 tourne un peu plus vite mais apple peut mettre les 2 références.

Et en core i7:
ARK | Intel® Core? i7-4558U Processor (4M Cache, up to 3.30 GHz)
Fréquence de 2.8GHz avec une intel iris 5100.

342$ pour les 2 core i5 et 454$ pour le core i7.
Avec une consommation de 28W.


----------



## johndu13 (12 Octobre 2013)

moi je trouve ca bizarre de changer un macbook pro retina tout ca pour un processeur 

ca fais lever comme amelioration


----------



## fousfous (12 Octobre 2013)

Il y aura aussi la hausse d'autonomie, et pleins de petites choses autour.
La révolution c'était l'année dernière, la il va s'améliorer doucement.


----------



## grezg (13 Octobre 2013)

Pour les Macbook Pro Retina, peut-on s'attendre à la correction du problème de rémanence de certains écrans ? 
A part l'amélioration de l'autonomie et de Haswell, doit-on s'attendre à d'autres "petites nouveautés" sur les nouveaux Macbook Pro ?

Si les nouveaux macbook pro sont annoncés lors de la Keynote du 22 Octobre, peuvent-ils être mis en vente le soir même ?


----------



## johndu13 (13 Octobre 2013)

réfléchie greg ca ne sera pas effectif et en stock avant quelques jours !


je n'ai pas encore de confirmation de ma source

mais apparemment igzo et macbook ca sonne bien


----------



## fousfous (13 Octobre 2013)

Si ça peut tres bien être mis en vente le jour même.Ça arrive tout le temps pour les Mac.
Je pense aussi qu'apple veut faire sortir les MBPR avec mavericks pour profiter du gain d'autonomie.


----------



## johndu13 (15 Octobre 2013)

perso en aucun cas le lendemain de la keynote , les magasin avait du stock !

généralement ce sont quelques unitees et c'est la guerre pour y avoir la possibilité de l'acheter


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

En Apple store ça pose moins de problèmes, mais les magasins ont toujours les anciens modèles (vendu comme nouveau) plusieurs moi après la sorti des nouveaux.De toute façon pour bénéficier de l'AOC je dois lcommàder en ligne, et peut être que je mettrais une ou deux options.
Y a quelqu'un qui peut demander à Tim de décaler le keynote, le 22 je ne peux pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------

Voilà ce qu'il devrait y avoir:

Pour le MBPR 13":
Pour l'entrée de gamme le processeur Intel core i5 à 2,4GHz avec en option le processeur Intel core i7 de 2,8GHz.
Pour le haut de gamme le processeur Intel core i5 à 2,6GHz avec en option le processeur Intel core i7 de 2,8GHz.
Les processeur sont en bi-core, le GPU est l'intel Iris pro 5100.

Pour le MBPR 15":
En entrée de gamme le processeur Intel core i7 à 2Ghz avec en option les processeurs Intel core i7 à 2,3GHz et 2,4GHz.
Pour le haut de gamme le processeur Intel core i7 à 2,3GHz avec en option le processeur Intel core i7 à 2,4GHz.
Les processeur sont en quad-core, le GPU est l'intel Iris pro 5200.

Pour le GPU l'adoption des iris pro n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, il y a peu de différence en 3D par rapport aux GPU de nvidia par contre en vidéo la iris pro est largement plus rapide et consomme beaucoup moins.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2013)

*


johndu13 a dit:



on achète pas un mac par rapport a notre besoin

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
Je l'avais raté celle-là.

Excellent !!! 

Incroyable les dégâts mentaux du champs de distorsion de réalité de la pomme : il ne faut surtout pas acheter ce dont on a besoin, mais ce que le marketing nous recommande. Faut que je pense à me commander un Airbus avec alors, je ne sais pas à quoi ça me servira, mais leur plaquette est sympa ...

Impressionnant cette génération qui a honte ou peur d'être un client qui se fait respecter ... et de tomber dans le fanboysime des marques !


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

On peut toujours se faire plaisir non?


----------



## johndu13 (15 Octobre 2013)

ne le sors pas de son contexte 

ce que j'essayais de dire a l'époque je crois  c'est que notre besoin dans 90 pourcents des cas  ne nécessite pas un  retina 13  a 1500 euros 
et qu'il faille arrêter de penser que apple va sortir un imac ou  un macbook  ou iphone  a bas prix !


honte de quoi ?peur de quoi ? tu as mal compris 
j'expliquais simplement  que la marque apple a pris le secteur du luxe
c'est tout 


il n'y a aucune distorsion !je n'ai pas dis que il faut acheter ce que le marketing recommande , j'ai dis que inconsciemment on est dirigé vers certains produits plus que d'autres a cause du marketing 

regarde un film a la tele au ciné, des que l'on voit un produit  c'est du apple , pareil pour les reportage et meme sur le journal !

des que tu as un produit apple le monde entier doit le savoir a coup de message réseau sociaux...
tu ne ferais pas antan de ramdam  si tu avais un nokia a 20 euros 


ps/ le respect ça ne s'achète pas , c'est pas parce que tu fais des envieux que tu va te sentir mieux 

mon but n'est pas de faire des jaloux avec mon mac !! loin de la 

(d'ailleurs je trouve l'iphone nul a chier .)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> ce que j'essayais de dire (...) j'expliquais simplement  que (...) je n'ai pas dis que il faut (...)j'ai dis que inconsciemment on est (...)


Essaie de mieux structurer tes messages. Si tu as une idée, explique là clairement. Ne passe pas du coq à l'âne toutes les deux lignes. C'est incompréhensible. Tout ce que je retiens au final c'est que tu as dis quelque chose. 


Sinon, j'attendais des nouveaux Macbook Pro Haswell aujourd'hui. Si ils ne sont pas là le 21, je me contenterai de remplacer mon Mac de secours. (Airbook de 2008 sous Lion :s, c'est inutilisable même pour surfer sur le web. Et Ubuntu foire à l'installation.)


----------



## elbandito (15 Octobre 2013)

Ils seront pas là le 21 !
La keynote est officiellement confirmée par Apple pour le 22 

On peut supposer qu'ils les annonceront à ce moment là et qu'il faudra quelques jours pour la dispo (ou du moins pouvoir commander).


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que la  pm mande se fera le jour même.


----------



## gattinho (15 Octobre 2013)

Pour les MBPr, commande possible le 24/25 Octobre suivant l'évent. 

24-25 octobre pour les MBP 
30-31 octobre pour les ipads 
mi novembre pour les macpro

Source:

Info MacG : les MacBook Pro suivis par les iPad à la fin octobre puis le Mac Pro


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

Commande possible à partir du 22 octobre mais disponibilité un peu plus tard.Mais dommage je ne pourrais pas voir le keynote.


----------



## ArcticBear (15 Octobre 2013)

Hello, vous pensez que les prix des new MBPr vont rester a 1499 pour le 13' ou au contraire revenir à 1799 comme à la sortie des retina? Car 1499 je peut sinon je suis hors budget 

Savoir si pour être sur je l'achète maintenant 
?

Merci


----------



## johndu13 (15 Octobre 2013)

je doute  que le 24-25 tous les magasins aient un stock phénoménal de haswell

surtout les boutique telle que boulanger darty et meme la fnac


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

La FNAC ils ont toujours plusieurs mois de retard.Je recommande de commander via l'Apple store.
Sinon je dirais qu'il y a une chance que le prix baisse, car les SSD Et les écrans sont moins chère, comme pour le MBA. Et comme il n'y aurai plus les classique les prix baisseront.
Il y a une chance qu'il y ait une baisse de prix de 200, mais je ne veux pas donner de faux espoirs.


----------



## theplayer777 (15 Octobre 2013)

Vous pensez qu'il n'y aura pas de GPU dédié, même sur les 15"? Même si l'iris 5200 promet de bonnes performances, je trouverais ça franchement dommage pour des machines vendues à de tels prix, notamment pour les jeux. On ne peut pas tous se permettre d'avoir 2 ordinateurs... À voir mais ce serait un peu du foutage de gueule quand même.


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2013)

Les différences sont très tenu, et la iris pro est largement plus rapide en vidéo, ce qui correspond un peu plus à l'utilisation de cette machine. Mais c'est pas pour ça qu'elle sera nul en jeux.Ça va faire comme pour les cartes son, tu t'occupes de savoir ce que c'est la carte son? C'est la même chose comme les GPU intégré rattrapent les GPU dédié en puissance mais sans la consomation.


----------



## theplayer777 (15 Octobre 2013)

Oui mais la différence c'est que si le son n'est pas super, on peut quand même jouer. S'il tourne à 15 fps, c'est différent. Je sais bien que c'est pas le but premier, et le fait qu'elle soit rapide pour le traitement vidéo est agréable mais à ce prix là il serait normal de pouvoir également l'utiliser comme machine de jeu capable de faire tourner les derniers jeux. Concernant la consommation, je vois pas ou est le problème puisque le système de switch entre les GPU fonctionne déjà actuellement. Pourquoi même ne pas proposer de pouvoir désactiver le GPU dédié? Bref, attendons de voir


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

Il y a au moins 2 raisons à cela et peut être plus: le prix et l'encombrement.
Mais si tu es à 15fps avec le iris pro tu seras à 16fps avec un CGU dédié, et encore, donc au final il y a plus de gains avec la iris pro.
Pour le son, maintenant la qualité du son ne dépend plus de la carte son mais de la qualité des haut-parleurs.


----------



## elbandito (16 Octobre 2013)

Il y a le même débat sur l'iMac et il y a eu des comparatifs de fait.
Dans certains cas de jeux, tu as 100% d'écart entre Iris et nvidia.

La diffèrence n'est plus de passer de 15 à 16 fps, mais de 15 à 30, soit d'un jeu injouable à jouable.


----------



## theplayer777 (16 Octobre 2013)

Et en plus, l'iris semble moins performante en jeu que la gt 650m, qui équipe la génération actuelle de MBP Retina selon anandtech.com... Ce serait quand même étrange qu'aucun GPU ne vienne soutenir l'iris...


----------



## elbandito (16 Octobre 2013)

En fait si j'ai bien suivi, ca dépend des versions.
Sur le bas de gamme, c'est Iris seul, au dessus ca dépend des configs et options.

Ca sera sans doute pareil avec le rMBP !


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

C'est sur que faire les test sous windows avec des vieux jeux spécialement optimisé pour la nvidia ça n'avantage pas la iris pro...Je continue à penser que ce serait sans GPU dédié. D'autant plus qu'en puissance brute (en Gflop) la iris pro est beaucoup plus puissante que les nvidia.


----------



## theplayer777 (16 Octobre 2013)

Euh... 99% des jeux tournent sur Windows donc le choix est quand même correct. Les jeux ne sont pas si vieux que ça (2-3 ans). La carte actuelle du rMBP s'en sort mieux que l'iris dans les jeux, c'est un fait.


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

Pas dans les jeux récents, et tester le 1er crysis qui est loin d'être récent...Sachant que les pilotes sont mieux géré avec OS X 10.9, ce sera beaucoup mieux.


----------



## elbandito (16 Octobre 2013)

Rooo le mec qui veut absolument avoir raison !
TOUT les tests spécialisés indique que le IRIS est loin derrière le Nvidia.

http://forum.mac4ever.com/la-iris-p...eau-d-une-geforce-de-l-an-dernier-t90503.html


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2013)

elbandito a dit:


> Rooo le mec qui veut absolument avoir raison !
> TOUT les tests spécialisés indique que le IRIS est loin derrière le Nvidia.
> 
> http://forum.mac4ever.com/la-iris-p...eau-d-une-geforce-de-l-an-dernier-t90503.html



Ce n'est pas anormal il faut dire. Cette puce sera largement utilisée dans les PC de bureau et les entreprises n'ont pas besoin de perfs 3D. Bref si tu es joueur, évite à tout prix les machines avec un GPU intégré au CPU sans autre GPU en plus ...

Ensuite le thème du keynote est tellement vague que rien ne dit que ce sera les MBP. Mais bon ça fait quand même une bonne année depuis les derniers, faudrait que ça bouge ... Et j'ai bien peur que le ricains ne nous fassent aucun cadeau sur les prix.


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

Tu dis tout les test mais tu montres celui de M4E qui est justement mal fait parce qu'ils sont fait sur des vieux jeux windows. Prend un jeux récent sur Mac et tu verras.Dans d'autres test c'est même carrément le contraire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

Regarde le test de macg, qui test crysis 3, un peu plus moderne. Et regarde aussi le tableau qui donne la puissance brute.


----------



## gattinho (16 Octobre 2013)

Je pense qu'il y aura un GPU dédié sur le Retina 15 avec donc l'Iris Pro 5200 et pour le 13, pas de GPU dédié mais un Iris Pro 5100.


----------



## johndu13 (16 Octobre 2013)

exactement foufous, la fnac aura du retard !

concernant les ssd et dalle moins chère , pas d'accord 
ui le prix baisse avec le temps mais vu le matériel employé il ny a que apple qui peut fixer son prix , et celui q'il veux !


je pense pas qu'il y'a ira de carte nvidia ou and , pourquoi ? tout simplement pour la fiabilité!
combien de produit mac ont eu des soucis car la carte video dédié devient hs ? presque tous
l'intel  est cette peu performante pour le montage video ou game  mais suffisante pour le reste et surtout super fiable et peu chers !!

de plus l'avantage financier car intel fournis tout !et vu que le prix augmente au fur et a mesure de la gamme , c'est doublement avantageux !

ps/pour moi un macbook n'est pas fais pour jouer de plus !
pour jouer il faut une vrai bécane !(avec de la place pour la ventilation ) ou alors une console de jeux (pucée)


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

Avec le taux de rejet des dalles retina Apple ne peut pas vraiment fixer son prix, mais comme il y a de moins en moins de rejets les prix baissent. On l'a bien vu au début de l'année.


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> de plus l'avantage financier car intel fournis tout !et vu que le prix augmente au fur et a mesure de la gamme , c'est doublement avantageux !



C'est bien ça le pire, plus c'est Intel, plus c'est de la camelotte ...


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2013)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Intel limite ratifié l'émeut l'avancement de ses puces pour suivre la loi de Moore alors qu'elle est fausse.Mais ce sont les puces les puissantes (et les plus chère, de loin).


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2013)

si les prix ont baiser c'est qu'il était impossible de faire des ventes avec un Mac Pro débutant a 1700-1800 euros !

personne n'en n'aurait acheter !


les produits apple sont peut être pas suffisant pour toi  mais dans 80 % des cas ils sont suffisant 
voila pourquoi on retrouve un max des produit tout en un  intégrer 


foufous je n'ai rien compris a ton dernier messages


ce que je veux dire c'est que  c'est super interressant pour apple de mettre  des proc  i5-i7 avec des intel hd derrière 

d'ailleurs la preuve la nouveautés ce n'est pas la carte video !qui na rien d'extraordinaire
c'est la dalle retina  ainsi que le nouvel os


----------



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2013)

Il était tard aussi.
C'était en réponse à melaure, je disais que Intel limitait l'avancement de ces puces pour suivre la loi de Moore qui est fausse.


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2013)

RDV le 22 pour plus d'infos. 

Je prendrais bien un 512 giga pour être vraiment a l'aise, a voir si d'ici là je retrouve un taff ou pas.


----------



## johndu13 (18 Octobre 2013)

quand j'entends ça , j'abandonne


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2013)

Quand t'entends quoi??


----------



## johndu13 (18 Octobre 2013)

de prendre un 512go chez apple


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> de prendre un 512go chez apple



Je dois être un des seuls à trouver que le tout soudé et les connecteurs proprio c'est se moquer de nous, alors rien d'étonnant !


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> de prendre un 512go chez apple



Et oui mais faire comment?

Actuellement j'ai un 256 giga avec un disque dur externe en USB3, c'est pas la mort hein ça fonctionne très bien.

Mais sur ma VM Windows 8.1 ça me chagrine un peu, j'aimerais la faire fonctionner sur mon SSD mais ça me fusillerait mon espace disque, donc pas trop trop de choix, ça prend vite de la place ces VM Windows. 

Après rien ne m'empêche de prendre un SSD avec un boitier externe toujours en USB3 voir en Thunderbolt (si ça existe), mais je perds un peu de mobilité avec le besoin de devoir me balader avec mon boitier.


----------



## lomedelouest (18 Octobre 2013)

Ouhlàlà, si ils bannissent les classiques le 22, est-ce qu'ils seront absents du store dans la foulée? Ou pourra-t-on les commander pendant quelques jours encore? Je me tâte pour en prendre un avec option écran anti reflet mais si ils ne sont plus disponibles que sur le refurb, pas sûr d'avoir l'option du coup..


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2013)

Si cela arrive, ce qui me semble improbable, il vont écouler leurs stocks, et ce genre d'opération aurait déjà commencée donc non, je ne pense pas que les classiques vont disparaitre.


----------



## fousfous (18 Octobre 2013)

Tu perds surtout en vitesse à prendre un SSD externe, alors que le SSD interne il n'y a pas plus rapide.


----------



## gattinho (18 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu perds surtout en vitesse à prendre un SSD externe, alors que le SSD interne il n'y a pas plus rapide.



Oui oui c'est sur, c'est pour cela que je préfère privilégier le stockage interne donc le 512 me semble une bonne idée.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Octobre 2013)

lomedelouest a dit:


> Ouhlàlà, si ils bannissent les classiques le 22, est-ce qu'ils seront absents du store dans la foulée? Ou pourra-t-on les commander pendant quelques jours encore? Je me tâte pour en prendre un avec option écran anti reflet mais si ils ne sont plus disponibles que sur le refurb, pas sûr d'avoir l'option du coup..



C'est trop tard pour te poser cette question. Même si tu commandes ce soir, je te donne 50% de chances de recevoir une machine "équivalente ou supérieure".


----------



## lomedelouest (19 Octobre 2013)

Un Rétina tu veux dire? Je vois pas vraiment ce qu t'entends par "équivalente ou supérieure".


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Si cela arrive, ce qui me semble improbable, il vont écouler leurs stocks, et ce genre d'opération aurait déjà commencée donc non, je ne pense pas que les classiques vont disparaitre.



Bah tu sais, il ne font qu'agir comme s'ils avaient beaucoup trop de clients, alors tout est possible. Par contre il y aura du switch après ça ...


----------



## johndu13 (19 Octobre 2013)

melaure ce n'est pas une question de se foutre de nous 

surtout qu'il a seulement un connecteur propre a apple 
il n'est pas souder

et 8 go de ram c'est amplement suffisant  pour débuter , voila pourquoi il se sont permis de souder 


GATTINHO , moi je te conseille d'acheter le ssd interne ailleurs ça sera moins chère
et je te conseille d'investir dans  de l'externe  (quand la personne na rien )
le pb des ssd sur mba ne vous suffit pas ?

lomedelouest ! arrêtez de dire des bêtises il supprimeront pas les classiques  c'est impossible ils se vendent bien plus que les modèles retina !!!!

apple ne peut pas se permettre d'avoir son premier prix a + de 1500 euros !!
de plus ils sont venduent par palette dans certains pays

on sou fout de la vitesse , il vaut mieux privilégier la sauvegarde !
512 chez apple c'est hors de prix comparer a owc !
en plus avec l'achat dun mini boitier ext tu peut réutiliser le ssd dorigine !


----------



## fousfous (19 Octobre 2013)

Oublie pas que le prix peut baisser, donc les 1ers MBP à 1300 et le MBA fait son rôle: le 1er prix.
Et quand je vois qu'en faisant du montage vidéo il reste 2Go de libre je me dis que 8Go c'est largement suffisant, surtout avec Mavericks.


----------



## johndu13 (20 Octobre 2013)

pour avoir eu un mba entre les mains perso je trouve que cest un jouet 

mais pas un macbook !, déjà que mon retina j'en prends grand soin (dalle )
alors le mba ....

concernant la ram  , pour certains ça ne sera jamais suffisant il faut a tout pris  4 gaz de cpu , 1 to de ssd et 32 go ram 

si c'est pour faire un montage video dans l'année et abandonné ça ne sert a rien !


perso moi c'était déjà suffisant avant mavericks alors la avec ce nouvel os je voie la diffence !

et ça ira de mieux en mieux  a la sortie officiel avec les updates


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2013)

@john, si tu te limites juste à l'utilisation du jour, peut-êre que 8 Go c'est suffisant. Mais dans deux ans Mac OS 10.10 en demandera plus, et tu seras heureux d'avoir à te débarrasser de ton MacBook à 2500/3000 euros parce que tu ne peux pas l'upgrader contrairement à un MBP classique de la génération précédente qui lui passera à 16 Go pour un prix ridicule ??? C'EST du foutage de gueule et c'est INNACEPTABLE !

*Non Apple se permet de souder pour t'obliger à acheter plus souvent mais surtout t'obliger à payer ta RAM chez 2 à 3 fois le prix du marché !!! Idem pour le SSD !*

Aucun autre constructeur n'oserait faire ça. Ils sont redevenu mégalo comme on ne l'avait plus vu depuis la fin des années 80. Ils n'ont vraiment plus rien à battre de l'intérêt du client. Nous ne sommes plus que de jolies poules aux oeufs d'or ...


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

Bon, bah alors part...Quand tu auras réellement besoin de 16Go (et ce sera dans très longtemps), ce sera ton processeur qui sera à la traine.


----------



## Vermilion (20 Octobre 2013)

Hello tout le monde,

Je possède un Macbook Air 2011 (i5 1.7 GHz, 4 GB) avec OS X 10.7. 

Je l'utilise environ 16 heures par jour en semaine depuis maintenant plus de 2 ans. C'est ma machine principale. D'ailleurs, je n'ai que cette machine (et un iPhone 5).

Mon utilisation était principalement professionnelle (développement d'applications) mais également personnelle (j'ai également un léger côté geek). J'utilise habituellement Intelli J pour faire du développement Java. Il m'arrive également d'utiliser VMWare Fusion, et j'avoue que les 4 Go de RAM me limitaient assez. Mais pourtant, je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés particulières (et je n'utilisais pratiquement jamais de double écran, j'ai appris à me servir de Mac OS X avec Mission Control et tout roule impeccable). D'ailleurs, l'écran du Macbook Air est excellent (bien contrasté, lumineux, angle de vision très acceptables). Je suis pourtant très très très exigeant sur la qualité de l'écran des ordinateurs portables (ayant déjà eu des Thinkpad, Dell, ... j'ai toujours trouvé ces écrans d'une qualité vraiment médiocre).

Mon Macbook Air ne m'a jamais posé le moindre soucis. Il m'arrive souvent de le rebooter uniquement pour profiter des mises à jour. C'est une machine vraiment parfaite. Les seuls soucis que je rencontre aujourd'hui étant le touchpad : lorsque le mac est posé sur mes genous, il lui arrive de déconner par moment (peut être à cause de la torsion à ce niveau... le MBA étant plutôt fin !)

Mais étant donné mon utilisation, je me suis dit qu'il était grand temps de le remplacer. Donc je regarde donc sur Google, ne suivant plus l'actualité mac depuis des années, et que vois-je... un special event le 22 octobre ! J'ai de la chance, c'est dans 2 jours ! Je me rappelle avoir attendu de long mois par le passé...

Il semblerait qu'il y ait de grandes chances pour qu'effectivement les nouveaux Macbook Pro soient disponibles (ou du moins annoncés) ce mardi (en plus le 22 c'est le jour de la pome ?). Pour le moment, comme vous, je n'ai aucune certitude sur les nouvelles machines à venir. 

D'après ma description, et d'après votre expérience et votre connaissance du monde mac, *quelle serait selon vous la machine idéale me concernant ?* Je n'ai pas besoin de préciser que je souhaite rester sous mac, j'ai d'ailleurs encore des nausées du test que j'avais effectué sur Windows 8... et je reste déçu de l'évolution des environnements basés sur Linux (et pourtant j'étais un fidèle jusqu'en 2005).

Concernant la partie graphique, je ne souhaite pas de GPU dédié. Je considère que ça m'ajoute une probabilité de panne supplémentaire, et donc, que ça diminuera la fiabilité de la machine sur le long terme (je chipote, mais si je veux jouer ce sera une petite Playstation 4). 

Un peu long mon post, certes, mais c'est dimanche et le temps est pourri, je bois mon café et je m'occupe.

Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

Si tu veux un écran de qualité il te faut le MBPR, si tu mets l'écran du MBA à côté il va te sembler tout petit.Et je te conseille le 13" comme ça tu ne sera pas dépaysé niveau taille, il est même légèrement moins profond et large.
Avec 8Go de RAM tu n'aura pas de problèmes et les SSD en PCIe sont très rapide.


----------



## Vermilion (20 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ton avis. Je me suis dis à peu près la même chose, et j'avais remarqué aussi que les écrans Retina avaient cette particularité de rendre les définitions d'écrans intermédiaires (= non natives) très utilisables.

J'entends par la, que la densité de pixels (résolution) est telle que l'interpolation ne pose plus de problème. Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai regardé assez rapidement en magasin mais il m'avait semblé qu'un MBP 15" Retina, en définition 1650x1050 n'était pas si dégueu que ça (alors que les deux définitions natives/idéales semblaint être 1440x900 et 2880x1800). J'ai demandé au vendeur (ce n'était pas un Apple Store), mais c'était un peu trop technique pour lui.

Quel est-votre avis à ce sujet concernant ces définitions non-natives sur les Retina ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

En 1650x1050 la définition réelle est de 3300x2100 ramené à la définition de l'écran, c'est pour ça que c'est aussi beau.Tu peux aussi regarder le test du MBPR 15" qui explique tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

Voila le lien:
Test du MacBook Pro Retina 15" mi-2012 Core i7 à 2,3 GHz


----------



## Vermilion (20 Octobre 2013)

Je te remercie pour ce test. Je n'ai pas encore lu beaucoup d'infos sur ces machines si ce n'est qu'elles sont p***** jolies ! À les voir, j'en oublie presque les caractéristiques techniques.

Pour mon post précédent, je n'ai pas été très précis, en me relisant : en fait, par définition native, je voulais dire la ou les définitions pour lesquelles il n'y a pas d'interpolation. C'est à dire, concernant les écrans Retina, la définition native de base (la plus haute supportée par l'écran) + cette même définition /2.

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce n'est pas si important que cela. 

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de capteur infrarouge, j'ai toujours une Apple Remote que je ne pouvais déjà pas utiliser sur mon Macbook Air... 

Mon choix devrait se faire sur le 13". La seule chose qui pourrait me faire hésiter avec le 15" serait le quadricoeur... La taille de l'écran m'importe peu car 13" ou 15", c'est de toute façon insuffisant pour une utilisation fixe. Mais le poids du 13" est franchement idéal vu que je bouge constamment avec.

M'enfin, mon choix se fera surtout après l'annonce officielle 

Petite question : OS X Mavericks pourrait être de la partie ce mardi ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

Je dirais qu'il y aura un petit décalage entre la keynote et la disponibilité, peut être en fin de semaine en même temps que les MBPR.


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon, bah alors part...Quand tu auras réellement besoin de 16Go (et ce sera dans très longtemps), ce sera ton processeur qui sera à la traine.



Du pur fanboy décérébré !!! Même sur mon iMac 2011, j'ai déjà largement besoin de plus de 16 Go, et heureusement je peux monter facilement à 32. Et le proc est loin d'être à la traine, c'est la RAM qui est toujours insuffisante.

Par étonnant qu'Apple vende n'importe quoi avec des neuneus comme toi qui n'utilisent un ordi que pour facebook et surfer sur les forums !!!

Il y a des Power User, mais toi tu es un Raz-Des-Paquerettes User !!!


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Du pur fanboy décérébré !!! Même sur mon iMac 2011, j'ai déjà largement besoin de plus de 16 Go, et heureusement je peux monter facilement à 32. Et le proc est loin d'être à la traine, c'est la RAM qui est toujours insuffisante.
> 
> Par étonnant qu'Apple vende n'importe quoi avec des neuneus comme toi qui n'utilisent un ordi que pour facebook et surfer sur les forums !!!
> 
> Il y a des Power User, mais toi tu es un Raz-Des-Paquerettes User !!!



Excellent.


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

Très drôle... Ton seul argument des surnoms complètement stupide? Ça fait des dégâts au cerveau le LSD, fallait pas faire comme jobs.

Je n'ai jamais manqué de RAM (et pourtant sur windows ça consomme), dans les gros jeux le facteur limitant est toujours le processeur et la carte graphique, il me reste toujours de la RAM de libre, pareil pour le montage vidéo.
Je pense surtout que tu ne sais même pas utiliser ton Mac.
Après si tu penses que mon seul usage c'est internet tu te trompes légèrement...


Et tu vas avoir du mal à mettre 32Go de RAM sur ton classique, le processeur n'est supporte que 16...
Tu devrais aussi consulter, c'est pas bon le syndrome de puissance, à toujours vouloir être le plus fort et avoir la plus grosse.


----------



## tropezina (20 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Du pur fanboy décérébré !!! Même sur mon iMac 2011, j'ai déjà largement besoin de plus de 16 Go, et heureusement je peux monter facilement à 32. Et le proc est loin d'être à la traine, c'est la RAM qui est toujours insuffisante.
> 
> Par étonnant qu'Apple vende n'importe quoi avec des neuneus comme toi qui n'utilisent un ordi que pour facebook et surfer sur les forums !!!
> 
> Il y a des Power User, mais toi tu es un Raz-Des-Paquerettes User !!!



Ne pourrait-on pas éliminer ces gens qui polluent les forums, avec des réflexions idiotes et surtout qui n'ont rien d'intelligent à dire.....


----------



## Vermilion (20 Octobre 2013)

Moi je me demande surtout comment j'ai pu faire pour travailler avec 4 Go de RAM pendant aussi longtemps... Je dois être un vrai mazo :rateau:

Pourtant mon petit MBA s'en tirait vraiment bien ! Ca devait probablement swapper dans tous les sens, mais avec le SSD au final, ce n'était pas si pénalisant.

Je me rends compte que si j'avais eu un HDD classique, ça n'aurait pas été la même histoire...


----------



## gattinho (20 Octobre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Moi je me demande surtout comment j'ai pu faire pour travailler avec 4 Go de RAM pendant aussi longtemps... Je dois être un vrai mazo :rateau:
> 
> Pourtant mon petit MBA s'en tirait vraiment bien ! Ca devait probablement swapper dans tous les sens, mais avec le SSD au final, ce n'était pas si pénalisant.
> 
> Je me rends compte que si j'avais eu un HDD classique, ça n'aurait pas été la même histoire...



Bah c'est la même chose pour tout le monde maintenant. 

J'ai bossé pas mal de temps avec mon vieux IBM T42 doté de juste 512 mo de ram sous XP, je me rappelle que je faisais avec ça sans me plaindre, mais quand tu goutes aux SSD et compagnie, c'est clair que de revenir avec en arrière c'est pas très réjouissant. D


----------



## Vermilion (20 Octobre 2013)

C'est certain. Mais d'un autre côté, je pense que j'étais un peu extrême dans mon genre : tout le monde ne développe pas en Java sous Mac OS X avec un IDE bien lourd, avec à côté une machine virtuelle qui bouffe 1,5 Go de RAM... pour un total de 4 Go 

Si on rajoute à ça le fait que je me contentais du 13" et de sa définition en 1440x900... certains ont dit que j'étais taré.

Je suis sur que je serais capable de bosser sur un iPad


----------



## Silverscreen (20 Octobre 2013)

Pour résumer, qu'est-ce qu'on peut prédire pour ce nouveau Macbook pro ?

De ce que j'ai retenu et qui semble acquis :

- SSD sur port PCI-E sensiblement plus rapide que l'ancien (environ 150% des débits des anciens SSDs sur la lecture de gros fichiers)
- Wifi 802.11 ac
- autonomie considérablement accrue grâce à Haswell

Ce qu'on peut supposer :

- Carte video haut de gamme avec 2 Go de mémoire vive (nvidia ?)
- chipset video Intel HD iris 5100 ou iris pro 5200
- très léger update en fréquence CPU (genre 0.1 Ghz)

Maintenant je m'interroge pour le reste D'après vous, combien de RAM en standard et max (je sais que Haswell autorise 32 Go sur un portable mais est-ce compatible avec la compacité des MBP retina ?) ? Quelle capacité SSD standard et max ? Quelle carte vidéo (même underclockée par rapport aux PCs) ? Thunderbolt 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2013)

Les processeurs pouvant aller dans les MBPR ne peuvent supporter que 16Go de RAM, et je doute de la présence d'une carte vidéo dedié, ce sera la 5100 pour le 13" et la 5200 pour le 15".
Ce qui ne pose pas forcément de problèmes comme elles sont plus rapide que les nvidia, et plus fiable.


----------



## tom dom (21 Octobre 2013)

D'après Ming-Chi Kuo, le 13" amincirait un rien pour ressembler au profil du 15" actuel (si j'ai bien compris). Il serait alors très joli (je trouve le profil du 15" magnifique), et rendrait peut-être plus agréable la pose de la main sur le clavier (moins de fatigue ?).

Plus anecdotique, encore que, la web-cam en 1080p.

Le SSD de base sur le 13" commencera-t-il à 256 Go ?
Surtout, le Macbook classic aura-t-il doit à Haswell ? 

L'écran Igzo sera probablement pour la prochaine génération ?


----------



## johndu13 (21 Octobre 2013)

131# ce n'est pas le système qui fera changer  l'utilisation 
mais le contraire , mon utilisation est precise 
et donc les 8 giga sont amplement suffisant 
sans compter que le système s'améliore a chaque version 

ps/ le ssd est changeable alors pas de soucis a ce niveau la .

132# exactement le cpu sera a la ramasse bien avant 

133#je pense que le cpu est assez léger
il faudrait minimum un macbook pro 
et 8 giga de ram 
le tout sur mavericks  ça sera parfait 

133# a 137# effectivement  prendre un modèle avec gpu dédié = panne éventuelle 

concernant le'cran , je fonctionne au max tous le temps  sur mon retina 13
et le poid est un gain interressant  sur le 13
ps/ la golden master  fonctionne très bine chez moi !

139# tout dépend de l'utilisation ! moi pour mon usage , bureautique et multimédia et de très léger jeux  c'est suffisant 

141# je suis tout a fais d'accord , on est dans un monde ou il faut la plus grosse et être le plus fort 
tous le monde conseille des i7  avec  16 go de ram 
mais si c'est pour ne  rien faire avec ça ne sert a rien !a


et pour le reste des message ,  si les nouveautés sont réellement intéressante 
éventuellement je me séparerais de mon retina 13 
mais je doute que les nouveautés soit très présente cette fois ci du coté des macbook pro retina 13

(a part le wifi
et le proc haswell /gpu intel 5xxx


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2013)

Encore une fois, tu réagis avec ta misérable utilisation des Mac, alors que d'autres s'en servent comme des utilisateurs très avancés, voir des semi-pros et que l'évolutivité du matériel est un point important. Tu dois vraiment être un newbie du monde Apple et avoir grandi dans les iBidules pour sortir de telles salades ... 

Il a vraiment fallu un ENORME lavage de cerveau proche de la lobotomie pour accepter que pour pouvoir augmenter la RAM il faille changer de machine !!!

Alors tes config de fillettes tu te les gardes avec tes justifications moisies comme quoi ce que propose Apple suffit à tous le monde. C'est totalement faux !

Par contre trouve toi vite un boulot en Apple Store parce que tu es parfait pour empapaouté la clientèle de fanboys qui te ressemble tant !


----------



## johndu13 (22 Octobre 2013)

si c'est a moi que tu parles

je n'ai pas dis qu'il faille changer de machine pour augmenter en ram 


bien au contraire !


je dis simplement que pour une personne qui fais de la bureautique (internet, mail , word, excel, powerpoint  avec Facebook, twitter.., ftp transfert, gérer un site e-commerce

et multimédia , regarder un film , écouter de la musique , regarder des photos, skype stream

jeux type poker , carte  et jeux flash /html


donc ce qui reresente l'utilisation  MAJEUR, ça ne sert a rien de prendre un mac retina 15'' avec un i7 et 16 giga de ram avec 512 go de ssd  surtout pour faire 2 montage video dans l'année

le soucis c'est que pour certains, il ne voient que la consommation !!!
quand un mag dira que 8 giga c'est pas assez , il croit sur parole et achète donc 16 giga 
sans regarder réellement si il en ont besoin 
mais c'est comme ça la course a la vitesse et la puissance 

mon pere possède encore un mac de 2007 sans ssd et sans 16 giga de ram 

IL SERAIT COMPLETEMENT C... de lui dire de racheter un macbook pro a + de 1300 euros 
alors que pour moins de 150 euros il peut encore espérer avoir une tres bonne machine !!!



donc pour résumer, non je ne dis pas de bêtises, le but est d'acheter au plus juste , pas de dépenser une fortune  pour perdre de l'argent a la revente par la suite , ou d'avoir de la puissance inutile 

je rappelé que la config de base pour l'utilisation dont j'ai parler  est tout a fais FLUIDE avec le i5 2.5ghz 8go ram et 128 go de ssd le tout sous mavericks

ps/ce n'est pas mon premier produit apple


----------



## elbandito (22 Octobre 2013)

Je met un gros bemol sur ton avis :

Quand tu achètes une machine à 2000/2500 euros et que tu comptes la garder plus de six mois (peut être 2/3 ans, voir plus pour certains), c'est un investissement sur l'avenir.
Alors tu as envie d'avoir suffisamment de réserve de puissance / mémoire pour la suite, pour les applications / os à venir qui seront forcément plus gourmand !

Mettre 2000 euros et se retrouver avec une machine poussive un an après, c'est le boule, surtout que ces Mac NE SONT PAS évolutifs du tout. On ne peut pas simplement rajouter une barrette mémoire le jour ou le besoin se fait sentir.

Donc parfois ca vaut le coup de prendre un peu au dessus, pour être à l'aise demain.


Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, 2 Go de ram c'était presque du luxe, mais aujourd'hui ?
Donc quand on peut, il vaut toujours mieux prévoir plus large (si encore une fois tu comptes garder ta machine dans le temps).


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2013)

*johndu13*, comme je le mentionne dans un autre message, sur le fond ce n'est pas ton problème et laisse faire les membres comme bon leur semble. Arrête de troller les messages.


----------



## johndu13 (22 Octobre 2013)

je ne troll aucun message et aucun sujet je ne suis tout simplement pas d'accord et jusqu'a preuve du contraire j'ai le droit  de m'exprimer 


quand on a un système comme windows 7 ou 8 qui consomme des le démarrage au mieux 1 giga de ram 


il est logique de penser que 2 giga de ram est insuffisant !!! faut pas être stupide 
ça fais un moment que je suis passer au dessus des 2 giga de ram 

mais ce n'est pas une raison  de mettre 16 giga !


----------



## elbandito (22 Octobre 2013)

Les dernière rumeurs :


13" rMBP: 

All 13" models have 4th generation dual-core Intel i5/i7, integrated GPU (Intel Iris 5100), PCIe flash and 802.11ac.

CPU (GHz)/RAM (GB)/Flash (GB)
2.4 i5-4258U/4/128
2.4 i5-4258U/8/256
2.4 i5-4258U/8/512
2.8 i7-4558U/8/512
2.8 i7-4558U/16/1TB (BTO)


15" rMBP:

All 15" models have 4th generation quad-core Intel i7, PCIe flash and 802.11ac.

CPU (GHz)/RAM (GB)/Flash (GB)/Graphics
2.0 i7-4750HQ/8/256/Iris Pro 5200 --(i7 4750HQ confirmed in 2nd source)  (Remplace le Macbook Pro classique 15 pouces) 
2.3 i7-4850HQ/16/512/Iris Pro 5200 + Nvidia GT750M with 2GB vRAM
2.6 i7-4960HQ/16/1TB/Iris Pro 5200 + Nvidia GT750M with 2GB vRAM (BTO)

The low-end rMBP 15" with iGPU is intended to replace the current non-retina MBP 15".


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2013)

elbandito a dit:


> 2.0 i7-4750HQ/8/256/Iris Pro 5200 --(i7 4750HQ confirmed in 2nd source)  (Remplace le Macbook Pro classique 15 pouces)



J'espère que c'est une vaste blague !!!


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2013)

C'est mieux d'avoir une iris qui est plus puissante et plus fiable que les nvidia.
Et y a que quelques personnes qui ouvrent leurs machines, sachant que je ne compte pas l'ouvrir je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une machine super épaisse pour plaire à Melaure.


----------



## gattinho (22 Octobre 2013)

elbandito a dit:


> Les dernière rumeurs :
> 
> 
> 13" rMBP:
> ...



Han ahn GT750M...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est mieux d'avoir une iris qui est plus puissante et plus fiable que les nvidia.
> Et y a que quelques personnes qui ouvrent leurs machines, sachant que je ne compte pas l'ouvrir je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une machine super épaisse pour plaire à Melaure.



C'est la DAUBE ces chipset intégré et non ça ne vaut rien à coté d'une CG même de la génération d'avant ou encore avant. Par contre je vois tout à fait l'intérêt d'avoir des clients aussi peu intéressé (pour ne pas dire neuneu dans ton cas) par le matériel dans une config Apple ... Comment leur vendre du sous matériel proprio à prix de luxe juste en mettant le paquet sur le design et le marketing ! Hé bien je vais te le dire : le design il y en a plus que raz le bol si c'est pour nous faire des configs comme ça !!!


----------



## johndu13 (22 Octobre 2013)

moi perso quel est linteret d'avoir une carte dédié nvidia  ou amd ??

avoir une panne matériel possible ?
lire mes video vlc avec le gpu (chose que fais déjà l'inter hd 
crois tu que je vais faire plus de  carrée d'as sur winamax ou que ce soit plus fluide ?


pour moi je pense qu'il faille justement des ordi portable   avec de l'intel hd


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2013)

Tu devrais arrêter de poster Melaure... La iris pro est plus puissante que les GPU dédié. Un point c'est tout, certes pour les gens c'est moins puissant et ça permettra pas de te vanter mais le principal c'est que ce soit plus rapide, plus fiable, et consomme moins.Et tu as aussi un ego légèrement surdimensionné à te prendre pour un power user ou tu es le seul à atteindre les limites du Mac (surtout que si tu es seul Apple en a rien à faire de toi).


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2013)

J'avais bien trouvé les processeurs, la baisse de prix aussi! Je peux faire analyste!

J'ai commandé le 13" avec un core i7, 8Go de RAM et 256Go de SSD.
Livraison prévu entre le 30 et le 4.


----------



## elbandito (22 Octobre 2013)

Moi j'ai commandé un rMBP 15, livraison le 25 ! (vendredi)


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Octobre 2013)

Mbpr 13" commandé avec 256Go de SSD, 16Go de RAM et un i7! Au fait quid de la cg integrée? c'est quel modèle d'iris au final?


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2013)

La 5100.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Octobre 2013)

OK c'est donc ce qui était prévu, tant que ça peut permettre de faire tourner 2, 3 jeux!


----------



## maximeG (22 Octobre 2013)

Macbook 15¨retina en attente (1er modèle, mais upgrade à 512GO)


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2013)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais deviné et à partir du core i5 à 2,6 la iris ça un peu plus vite.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Octobre 2013)

Vous avez la référence exacte du i7 2.8Ghz proposé pour le haut de gamme mbpr 13"? J'aimerais bien voir les benchmarks.


----------



## Fx-44 (22 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous ! 

Je vais très bientôt investir dans les nouveaux MBPR. Cependant je n'arrive pas à me décider: le modèle 13" avec le processeur i7 2,8 (option) ainsi que 16 Go de RAM (et donc a 2200 euros en gros) et le modèle 15" avec i7 quadricoeur 2,3 ( 2600)

Les questions sont : les performances de la iris 5100 sont-elles réellement en dessous de la GT750M ? 
Un i7 bicoeur est il moins performant qu'un i7 quadricoeur ? (et tout ça dans quelles proportions). 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Du pur fanboy décérébré !!! Même sur mon iMac 2011, j'ai déjà largement besoin de plus de 16 Go, et heureusement je peux monter facilement à 32. Et le proc est loin d'être à la traine, c'est la RAM qui est toujours insuffisante.
> 
> Par étonnant qu'Apple vende n'importe quoi avec des neuneus comme toi qui n'utilisent un ordi que pour facebook et surfer sur les forums !!!
> 
> Il y a des Power User, mais toi tu es un Raz-Des-Paquerettes User !!!







fousfous a dit:


> Très drôle... Ton seul argument des surnoms complètement stupide? Ça fait des dégâts au cerveau le LSD, fallait pas faire comme jobs.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais manqué de RAM (et pourtant sur windows ça consomme), dans les gros jeux le facteur limitant est toujours le processeur et la carte graphique, il me reste toujours de la RAM de libre, pareil pour le montage vidéo.
> Je pense surtout que tu ne sais même pas utiliser ton Mac.
> ...




ce qui limite un ordinateur de nos jours c'est le transfert sur la mémoire morte et quantité de mémoire vive disponible.
j'ai 4/5GB de swap tout en ayant 16GB.
ah, parce que toi tu n'ouvres qu'une application à la fois ? Tu fais bien attention à tout refermer avant d'en ouvrir une autre ? 

Le processeur supporte jusqu'à 32GB. D'autres question ?
ARK | Intel® Core? i7-3630QM Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.40 GHz)
Ah pardon, uniquement 16GB, la datasheet est incorrecte, tu avais raison :rose:




melaure a dit:


> C'est la DAUBE ces chipset intégré et non ça ne vaut rien à coté d'une CG même de la génération d'avant ou encore avant. Par contre je vois tout à fait l'intérêt d'avoir des clients aussi peu intéressé (pour ne pas dire neuneu dans ton cas) par le matériel dans une config Apple ... Comment leur vendre du sous matériel proprio à prix de luxe juste en mettant le paquet sur le design et le marketing ! Hé bien je vais te le dire : le design il y en a plus que raz le bol si c'est pour nous faire des configs comme ça !!!



Ce n'est pas de la daube. Ma HD3000 est plus souvent activé (gfxCardStatus) que mon ATI. Les HD/Iris sont plus puissantes que ce qu'était les GMA au début des macintel 
Elles consomment bien moins et sont correctes dans l'ensemble. Mais effectivement, ouvrir des applications qui demandent bien plus, je change et la différence en vitesse de traitement est impressionante (et attendue ). Ce sont juste deux utilisations différentes. Sur un portable, je préfère l'autonomie 



fousfous a dit:


> Tu devrais arrêter de poster Melaure... La iris pro est plus puissante que les GPU dédié. Un point c'est tout, certes pour les gens c'est moins puissant et ça permettra pas de te vanter mais le principal c'est que ce soit plus rapide, plus fiable, et consomme moins.Et tu as aussi un ego légèrement surdimensionné à te prendre pour un power user ou tu es le seul à atteindre les limites du Mac (surtout que si tu es seul Apple en a rien à faire de toi).



trollolol. ce n'est pas parce que Intel fait mieux qu'ils rattrapent la génération actuelle de carte _discrete_ (j'ai pas le terme en français :rose. Peut être équivalent a celles d'il y a une ou deux générations, peut être, au moins sur certains critères (lecture full HD entre autre).



fousfous a dit:


> J'avais bien trouvé les processeurs, la baisse de prix aussi! Je peux faire analyste!
> 
> J'ai commandé le 13" avec un core i7, 8Go de RAM et 256Go de SSD.
> Livraison prévu entre le 30 et le 4.





fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que j'avais deviné et à partir du core i5 à 2,6 la iris ça un peu plus vite.



Au moins, tu pourras nous lacher la grappe en poussant ton mbp13 dans ton coin. vivement le 30 

@melaure : je suis furieux de la disparition des écrans mat  et mettre la carte dédiée (à ça m'est revenu) en option sur le haut de gamme, c'est plus que mesquin à ce prix.
le retina il a la ram soudée, c'est ça ? :sick:
avec cette mise à jour, je commence à me dire que je prendrais surement un pc portable auquel 
je collerais mavericks dessus : écran brillant + ram soudée + ssd à connecteur différent&#8230; ça commence à faire pas mal pour une machine que tu payes +2000&#8364; et que tu comptes garder 5/6 ans !

et dire que les vis de mon mbp 2011 se barrent régulièrement et qu'il faut que je les resserrent sous peine de les perdre , et le ventilateur gauche qui a du mal 

franchement,   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

en fait, fousfous, tu es soit :
- ignorant
- abruti
- lobotomisé
- troll

personne, je dirais&#8230; beaucoup de 1, pas mal de 2, énormément de 3, et dégoulinant de 4.
ça fait quand même beaucoup pour une seule personne non ?

aucune de tes interventions ici ou sur les commentaires ne font preuves de bon sens. tu n'as aucune connaissance technique (soit) mais de la à venir la ramener  ou alors, tu le fais exprès, et tu es un troll. et un troll, ça se fait bannir. ça serait quand même dommage non ? 

ou alors, tu peux aller au bar, au moins la bas, les types sont différents. t'as pt'et une chance 

:!:


----------



## Phntm (22 Octobre 2013)

Mon post va peut-être passer inaperçu (mais je l'espère pas) mais d'abord : 
ENFIN la sortie de ces nouveaux MBP(r) ! 
j'étais parti sur un MBP (pas retina) avec une carte graphique intégrée, malheureusement cette dernière s'est fait exclure... Un mal comme un bien comme qui dirait ! 

Ceci dit j'avoue avoir une certaine peur du chipset intégré, malgré qu'elle soit bien performante ! Je ne compte pas changer d'ordinateur portable de si tôt, du coup je souhaitais investir dans un petit Mac Book qui me permettrait avec un coup de boot camp de jouer un peu aussi, à côté (mais ça ne serait réellement pas sa fonction première, qui sera plutôt pour mes cours (école d'arts graphiques) et même l'après... ). 

Il y a un bon 500 de différence entre le MBPr 15" avec et sans CG. Néanmoins la version avec CG à tout ce que je souhaite : 16Go de Ram, un SSD de 512 Go et... La Carte graphique donc. En passant sur le store "éducation" elle baisse !

Du coup je me demandais : faut il faire parti du programme spécial d'apple (Campus) pour y commander ? Ou juste, en étant étudiant en aurais-je l'accès ? J'ai une carte étudiant et le statut qui va avec et au prix affiché sur ce store pour l'éducation qui permet un petit rabais sympa, ça serait quand même cool d'en profiter (rentrant à pile poil dans mon prix de 2500 max...).

Pour la version Iris only, en y réfléchissant en plus, rajouter ne serait que l'upgrade SSD à 512Go et Ram à 16Go, ça doit revenir quand même plus chère. En oubliant pas la conception des MBPr qui ne laisse pas la place au "ajout" aisé (changement de SSD, sachant qu'un 512Go seul (un bon) ça coute assez chère aussi).

Désolé pour toutes mes questions, je n'affirme rien ceci étant dit, j'attends justement qu'on méclaire d'avantage... Merci !


----------



## lomedelouest (23 Octobre 2013)

Je ne vois que des MBPr sur le refurb... Peut-être leur reste-t-il des 15" classiques en Apple Store?...


----------



## Vermilion (23 Octobre 2013)

Oh yeah !

Suite à ce keynote, mon visage s'est illuminé, tel un enfant !

Mon message ne sera pas des plus utiles mais pour ma part j'ai passé commande d'un Macbook Pro Retina 13" en 512 Go de SSD + 16 Go de RAM.

J'ai gardé le processeur de base du modèle, en 2.6 GHz.



> Du coup je me demandais : faut il faire parti du programme spécial d'apple (Campus) pour y commander ? Ou juste, en étant étudiant en aurais-je l'accès ?



Il y a le store edu simple (libre accès depuis n'importe où) et le AOC. C'est différent.
Si tu es dans le supérieur sans l'AOC, tu passes par le store edu, aucun justificatif n'est demandé. 
Si t'as l'AOC, c'est mieux, la réduc sera plus intéressante mais il faudra passer par l'intranet de ton établissement et/ou fournir des justificatifs.


----------



## Phntm (23 Octobre 2013)

En effet, ceci étant dit je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, du coup ce que je voulais dire c'est que cela ne me dérangerait pas de partir sur le MBPr si j'arrive à passer par le prix sur le store edu qui tombe pile dans mon budget... Sinon je me contenterais de la version Iris avec 16Go et SSD à 256Go !

En plus depuis le passage sur SSD des MBPr d'Apple, j'entends beaucoup de bonne chose sur la qualité de leur matériel et du SSD en PCI-e (rapidité et temps d'accès vraiment excellent) à l'unité c'est encore autre chose niveau prix qu'un SSD classique. Enfin, là où je veux en venir c'est qu'il faut y mettre le prix, mais comparé à une upgrade de la version de base (Iris/ 256Go/ 8Go Ram), finalement on y gagne
Même si, à 2500 ca pique déjà pas mal, mais tant qu'à acheter mon premier MBPr et à ce prix, je me dis qu'au moins ça va me durer un long moment. 

D'où mes questions aussi pour ce store... C'est par là qu'on profite du 3% pour n'importe quel étudiant, justement non ? 
Obligé de passer par le téléphone pour l'achat, si on doit justifier son statut ?


----------



## Vermilion (23 Octobre 2013)

> D'où mes questions aussi pour ce store... C'est par là qu'on profite du 3% pour n'importe quel étudiant, justement non ?
> Obligé de passer par le téléphone pour l'achat, si on doit justifier son statut ?



Aucune restriction sur ce store. À confirmer par les autres, mais c'était le cas en 2009 en tout cas ! 

Sinon, effectivement, l'achat d'un mac ça pique toujours un peu sur le moment... mais c'est comme tout on s'y habitue


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2013)

Beau foutage de gueule le Retina 15,4 pouces avec son Iris Pro Graphics à 1999 ... L'early 2012 premier prix était bien meilleur. Par contre, le Retina 13,3 pouces devient bien sympathique. 
Quant aux SSD PCI-Express, osef totalement. Déjà qu'on ne voit pas la différence entre le SATA 3 et 6 Gbps sans sortir le chrono... Thunderbolt 2, mouais... Wifi ac, reste à voir les perfs réelles. 

Enfin, je m'auto congratule d'avoir annoncé la date du renouvellement à deux jours près depuis deux mois.


----------



## Bab0u (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà, il est venu le temps pour moi d'enfin switcher après six ans d'abstinence (_oui oui... enfin, c'est plus complexe que ça mais le désir d'avoir un MBP date d'au moins ça!_).

J'attendais ces MBP avec Haswell depuis longtemps ainsi que le combo Mavericks pour l'acheter.
Je suis assez "déçu" de la suppression du 15" non-retina, ça aurait fait plaisir à mon portefeuille mais bon... on fera avec.

Je m'en remets à vous, les habitués du site, pour quelques petites questions:

Quand est-ce que sortent les premiers bench sur MacG pour comparer le dernier modèle 13" au premier 15"? J'aimerai bien *voir les différences entre l'Iris et l'Iris Pro*.

Si je venais à m'acheter un 15", en dehors des 256Go décevant (ils auraient pu laisser un 512 m'enfin!), j'envisage de prendre l'option *16Go de RAM*. Hors, est-ce une bonne idée sachant que Mavericks optimise les ressources du système?

Mon utilisation type (je suis graphic & UI designer, désolé pour le terme anglais mais si un collègue passe par ici...):

*Chrome* à longueur de journée avec 10-20 (et plus?) onglets ouverts.

Au minimum *Photoshop/Indesign/Illustrator* ouverts en permanence. *Lightroom* devrait aussi être de la partie par moment.
Photoshop: création/retouche de PSD assez lourd par moment.

Indesign: bien qu'il soit léger (sur PC du moins), documents pouvant aller jusqu'au mètre.

Illustrator: travail bien plus léger donc aucune info à dire en particulier.

Lightroom: traitement RAW et export.

*Coda*, client FTP, outils divers de développement (pour Git) ouverts eux aussi en permanence.

Le tout accompagné d'*iTunes* et de *Skype*.

Merci pour vos réponses et j'espère être ici pour un sacré bout de temps!


----------



## DJ-Snowly (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon, maintenant que il y a eu ce fameux renouvellement de gamme, je suis dans un dilemme.

J'hésite entre le MBPr 13" avec i7, 16Go de RAM et 512Go SSD et entre l'équivalent sur le 15", le modèle haut de gamme avec la 750M.

L'avantage du 13", c'est qu'il est plus léger et plus petit, le 15" est un peu plus encombrant... mais pas vraiment gênant pour moi. Mais le 15" avec son Core i7 quad-core et la carte graphique dédié est plus puissant donc que le 13".

Je fais beaucoup de chose sur mon ordi, développement web, java, c++, parfois de la 3D sous Blender et du montage vidéo de temps en temps.

J'aimerais évidemment que mon ordi me dur au moins 3 ans donc...

Bref, je sais pas lequel prendre ! J'attend un peu de voir les tests avec cette Intel Iris !


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que le 13" peut largement suffire pour ton usage.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Beau foutage de gueule le Retina 15,4 pouces avec son Iris Pro Graphics à 1999 &#8364;... L'early 2012 premier prix était bien meilleur. Par contre, le Retina 13,3 pouces devient bien sympathique.
> Quant aux SSD PCI-Express, osef totalement. Déjà qu'on ne voit pas la différence entre le SATA 3 et 6 Gbps sans sortir le chrono... Thunderbolt 2, mouais... Wifi ac, reste à voir les perfs réelles.
> 
> Enfin, je m'auto congratule d'avoir annoncé la date du renouvellement à deux jours près depuis deux mois.



C'est tordu comme gamme. Le MacBook va disparaitre !
Ou alors le premier MacBook Pro devient MacBook à la saison suivante.

L'entrée de gamme 15" est très cher pour ce que c'est. J'espère qu'Apple a amélioré la gestion du defilement depuis&#8230; 
Reste que l'Iris Pro, comme je le disais à Melaure, est un bon produit pour certains types d'utilisations. Mais il y a bien sur moyen de faire mieux. Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas collé au moins un GPU un peu plus petit, ça aurait été au moins ça pour OpenCL.

SSD PCIe, c'est surement pour la taille du connecteur  Reste qu'il faut trouver des produits pour remplacer le SSD d'origine. C'est surtout ça le problème : le prix et la dispo des pièces de rechanges plus que le connecteur en lui même.
Et puis la mémoire soudée&#8230; :afraid: C'est vraiment problématique.

Le TB 2, je ne sais pas combien coute le controleur par rapport à la version précédente. Au final, comme c'est retro compatible, c'est toujours ça de pris même si il n'y a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent pour le TB1 

Idem pour le Wifi ac. A voir le prix du controleur. 

Le retina, je trouve que c'est absolument inutile pour moi. Certes, c'est un peu plus fin à l'affichage&#8230; mais bon. En étant à plus de 50cm (70cm ?) de mon écran, je ne pense pas voir la différence. Sauf pour de longues lectures, peut être. Mais qui lit sur un écran ? A la limite épisodiquement, mais par 4h d'affilée. Pas sur du tout petit texte.

Maintenant, je vais faire encore plus attention à ma machine. Pas envie d'avoir à acheter un ordinateur limité en évolution ! (car oui, les barrettes de 16GB so SO-DIMM sortiront un jour&#8230

Edit : j'ai du disco !!! :love:


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

Les processeurs ne supportent pas plus que 16Go donc bon.Et la iris pro est plus puissante que les nvidia...
Pour le thunderbolt 2 ça pourrait être bien justement pour mettre une carte graphique en plus, on peut avoir jusqu'à 40Gb/s de bande passante quand même, certes plus lent qu'une intégré mais c'est pas mal quand même.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2013)

L'Iris Pro Graphics est un très bon GPU intégré, c'est même le plus puissant jamais intégré, je ne conteste pas. Etant de nature geek, je change encore bien de Mac juste pour mon bon plaisir. Autant j'ai apprécié l'early 2013 avec le 2,4 GHz, 16 Go et 256 Go avec la GeForce GT 650m (en plus, il est full Samsung), autant je ne mettrais jamais 2000  dans une telle machine sans un vrai GPU. J'aime la polyvalence du Retina avec une carte graphique (jeux, gpgpu, rendus 3D) mais avec une Iris Pro Graphics aussi bonne soit-elle (elle est loin d'une GeForce GT 650m) cette polyvalence n'est plus. 

La folie de la vitesse des SSD, il faut un peu aussi relativiser. J'ai monté pour le fun un RAID 0 de Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 Go dans mon desktop, je ne vois pas la différence avec 1 seul SSD 840 Pro. 

La mémoire soudée, c'est chiant bien que j'ai 16 Go sur mon desktop sous Windows 7 et je n'arrive jamais à bourrer plus de 8 Go... Sur mon Retina, en faisait moins de chose, j'arrive plus souvent à la limite. Je pense que quand 16 Go seront dépassé, tout mon Retina sera dépassé. Bien qu'avec un Core i7 à 2,4, 16 Go et un SSD, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait le rendre "inutilisable" à moyen terme. 

Le Wifi, que ce soit du n ou du ac, les performances dépendent grandement u point d'accès. J'ai eu un excellent routeur Wifi Lynksys (WRN350 ou un nom du genre) avec trois antennes externes. Il était pas super design mais j'avais 20 Mo/s partout dans la maison... Maintenant, avec leur daubes à antennes intégrées, j'arrive péniblement à 12 Mo/s.

Bref, ces nouveaux modèles ne m'intéressent pas du tout. Surtout que la GeForce GT 750m n'est jamais qu'une GeForce GT 650m avec un clock 10% plus élevé... C'est toujours du GK107 avec 384 Cuda Core. 

Accessoirement, la perte de 400 et 300 MHz en fréquence n'est pas compensée par Haswell qui donne un gain de maximum 10% par rapport à IVB. 

Question écran par contre, plus jamais je ne prendrai autre chose que du Retina... La souplesse de passer du 1440x900 au 1920x1200, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

Justement, la iris pro est plus puissante qu'une 650m.Et normal que tu ne vois pas la différence aux niveau des SSD car il faut qu'ils soient en PCIe pour profiter de la vitesse et 60% ce n'est pas négligeable.
Et comme je le disais plus haut le processeur de gère pas plus de 16Go.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Les processeurs ne supportent pas plus que 16Go donc bon.Et la iris pro est plus puissante que les nvidia...
> Pour le thunderbolt 2 ça pourrait être bien justement pour mettre une carte graphique en plus, on peut avoir jusqu'à 40Gb/s de bande passante quand même, certes plus lent qu'une intégré mais c'est pas mal quand même.






fousfous a dit:


> Justement, la iris pro est plus puissante qu'une 650m.Et normal que tu ne vois pas la différence aux niveau des SSD car il faut qu'ils soient en PCIe pour profiter de la vitesse et 60% ce n'est pas négligeable.
> Et comme je le disais plus haut le processeur de gère pas plus de 16Go.



Les références des CPU ne sont pas encore disponibles pour les nouvelles machines. Reste que tout les CPUs mobiles embarquant la Iris&#8482; Pro supportent 32GB.
4th Generation Intel® Core? i7 Processors

Pour les anciennes, les CPU utilisés pouvaient supporter jusqu'à 32GB.

La Iris Pro a des avantages, la 650m a des avantages aussi (et donc sa version marketing-BS aussi). La carte dédiée fonctionnera sur Cuda & Open CL (alors que la Iris Pro uniquement Open CL), ce qui peut faire la différence dans certaines applications. Ce ne sont pas les même produits, et donc pas les même perspectives. Rien à voir.
Et la carte dédiée à de la VRAM, ce qui est bien plus rapide que la mémoire partagée. Donc en plus de ne pas t'en voler, elle est plus rapide. 

Les SSD actuels tiennent dans la bande passante du SATA 3. Le PCIe, c'est juste pour le connecteur qui est plus simple à utiliser (carte au lieu d'un boitier).



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'Iris Pro Graphics est un très bon GPU intégré, c'est même le plus puissant jamais intégré, je ne conteste pas. Etant de nature geek, je change encore bien de Mac juste pour mon bon plaisir. Autant j'ai apprécié l'early 2013 avec le 2,4 GHz, 16 Go et 256 Go avec la GeForce GT 650m (en plus, il est full Samsung), autant je ne mettrais jamais 2000 &#8364; dans une telle machine sans un vrai GPU. J'aime la polyvalence du Retina avec une carte graphique (jeux, gpgpu, rendus 3D) mais avec une Iris Pro Graphics aussi bonne soit-elle (elle est loin d'une GeForce GT 650m) cette polyvalence n'est plus.
> 
> La folie de la vitesse des SSD, il faut un peu aussi relativiser. J'ai monté pour le fun un RAID 0 de Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 Go dans mon desktop, je ne vois pas la différence avec 1 seul SSD 840 Pro.
> 
> ...



Ben, à 8GB, j'aurais besoin de 6GB de plus par moment. Et comme ça swap beaucoup, je m'arrête là. Donc avec 16GB, je ferais plus. Disons que je continuerais à utiliser l'ordinateur rapidement donc je les utiliserai. 
Et vu comment Lion puis MoLo ont montré qu'il fallait plus de ram&#8230; (oh, Snow Leopard :love, même avec la compression de la mémoire avec Mavericks, la conso va en s'augmentant. Mais comme la mémoire est faite pour être utilisée (à bon escient hein) ben, si avoir plus de mémoire permet d'avoir des applications plus performantes (prévues pour être capable d'utiliser autant de mémoire), ben tant mieux. 

Quand au rétina dépassé&#8230; c'est relatif. Actuellement, avec mon i7 d'il y a deux ans, je tourne aussi bien et ± aussi rapidement que les nouvelles machines d'aujourd'hui. Dans deux/quatre ans ça sera pareil. Mon MBP C2D de 2006 (7?) est toujours utilisé et fonctionne parfaitement. Mais c'est surement parce qu'il a (aussi) une ATI   
D'ou l'évolution : dans deux, trois ans, pourquoi ne pas changer le SSD (plus fiable, plus grande capacité, sachant que c'est déjà bien assez rapide pour une utilisation plus que normale, et qu'après, tu as du matériel spécifique pour ça).

Et Haswell, la fréquence est anecdotique. Le but de Haswell, c'est de réduire la consommation et le TDP. Ce qu'il fait bien.

P.S : 1920x1200 c'est trop petit pour moi en étant à une distance raisonnable de l'écran  Mon Windows 8 au bureau est agrandi (c'est un peu moche mais au moins, je ne souffre pas des yeux )

Et sinon Pascal, tu passes à Mavericks ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------




fousfous a dit:


> Et normal que tu ne vois pas la différence aux niveau des SSD car il faut qu'ils soient en PCIe pour profiter de la vitesse et 60% ce n'est pas négligeable.



Un RAID c'est deux ports SATA différents, donc, même en assumant que les SSDs saturent les ports SATA, tu auras une vitesse deux fois plus élevé à l'arrivée sur la machine. Et comme l'indique Pascal, pas de différence d'utilisation malgré la vitesse deux fois plus élevée. L'utilisation qui est faite par un utilisateur sur ce type de système ne permet pas de voir cette différence. Et tu as besoin de quelque chose de rapide ET fiable, tu te tournes vers un système professionnel de toute façon.


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

D'après les références d'intel c'est 16Go le Max pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Ça dépend des modèles 
Et ceux avec la Iris Pro tout les modèles en i7. Certains i5 ont effectivement 16GB. Mais ils n'ont pas la Iris Pro, mais seulement Iris 5100. Ce qui est une gamme Iris différence.

Au final, si je choisi le bon CPU, je peux éventuellement ajouter de la mémoire, ce que ne permet plus Apple avec les nouveaux modèles. 
Et si un module soudé est défectueux&#8230; hors garantie, ça va faire mal


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2013)

Ça arrive de la RAM qui a un problème?Et j'ai regardé sur le site d'intel.


----------



## tom dom (23 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Beau foutage de gueule le Retina 15,4 pouces avec son Iris Pro Graphics à 1999 ... L'early 2012 premier prix était bien meilleur. Par contre, le Retina 13,3 pouces devient bien sympathique.
> Quant aux SSD PCI-Express, osef totalement. Déjà qu'on ne voit pas la différence entre le SATA 3 et 6 Gbps sans sortir le chrono... Thunderbolt 2, mouais... Wifi ac, reste à voir les perfs réelles.
> 
> Enfin, je m'auto congratule d'avoir annoncé la date du renouvellement à deux jours près depuis deux mois.



Bonsoir à tous,

Le Retina 13,3 " avec 8 Go et 256 Go de SSD, semble une des meilleures configurations à mes yeux et effectivement beaucoup, beaucoup plus équilibré que l'an passé (2000   ) Ajouter à cet achat matériel la suite iWork "offerte", on voit que Apple a fait du chemin sur ce modèle depuis un an. Pas mécontent d'avoir attendu jusque là.

Pascal_TTH, je crois que tu avais parfaitement prédit cette date. MacG avait prévu 8 jours plus tôt. A te lire, tu ne sembles pas succomber au 15" Haswell. Pourtant, tu renouvelles régulièrement ton matériel, tous les ans je crois.
Quant à Iris Pro, les tests MacG sur l'Imac 21" fin 2013 semblait la donner aussi efficace (voire meilleure ?) que la Nvidia de la génération précédente.
J'ai hâte de lire les tests.


----------



## Niarlatop (24 Octobre 2013)

Il y a déjà plusieurs tests d'Intel Iris Pro 5200 qui traînent sur le web, sur Anandtech entre autre, au mieux elle égale la 650M dans certains cas, dans d'autres titres les performances s'effondrent dès qu'on va au delà du 1366x768 et qu'on monte un peu les détails.

Le manque de mémoire dédiée rapide se fait sentir (elle a certes 128 Mo de eDRAM / Cache L4 intégrés au processeur, mais ça ne fait pas le poids fasse à 1 Go de GDDR3, encore moins face aux 2 Go de la GT 750M du nouveau modèle).

Côté consommation, sur le Retina 15 les procs Haswell conservent le même TDP que les précédents, l'amélioration de consommation a été utilisé pour caser les transistors de l'Iris Pro et non pour augmenter l'autonomie. Le passage de 7 heures à 8 heures est seulement justifié par l'installation par défaut de Mavericks.

C'est une autre histoire sur le 13, Apple a opté comme je l'avais annoncé pour les procs Intel avec Iris 5100 au TDP de 28 Watts (37 W pour les précédents), ils ont donc pu gagner en autonomie sur les deux plans, logiciel + matériel.

La question que je me pose désormais pour mon premier Retina, c'est  craquer pour un Retina 15" Ivy ou pour le haut-de-gamme Haswell&#8230; Envie  de nouveauté, mais vu les bons prix des modèles reconditionnés&#8230; :rose:

Peut-être que je vais opter pour un modèle 2012 / Early 2013 le temps de voir si la cuvée Broadwell adopte des dalles IGZO (autre levier de gain d'autonomie).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Justement, la iris pro est plus puissante qu'une 650m.Et normal que tu ne vois pas la différence aux niveau des SSD car il faut qu'ils soient en PCIe pour profiter de la vitesse et 60% ce n'est pas négligeable.
> Et comme je le disais plus haut le processeur de gère pas plus de 16Go.


 


Nouvel idiot de service détecté. Faut quand même être con comme un balais pour croire qu'une Iris Pro Graphics est aussi rapide qu'une GeForce GT 650m. L'autre solution qui ne rend pas moins con est de se baser sur le score 3D de Cinebench... Un test qui dépend plus du CPU que du GPU tant la scène est en basse résolution et sans effet. 

Partant de ton affirmation que lIris Pro Graphics 5200 dépasse la GeForce GT 650m. On va être gentil, on va dire quelle dépasse de 5% et dire quelle a un indice de 105 et la GeForce GT 650m de 100. Etant donné quil est avéré que la GeForce GT 750m est 10~15% plus rapide que la GeForce GT 650m, elle aurait un indice de 110. Faudrait quand même quils soient vraiement très cons chez Apple pour ajouter une carte graphique dédiée qui ne donnerait même pas 10% de performances en plus.

On peut aussi se demander comment Intel arriverait avec un GPU de moins de 12 watts sans mémoire dédiée arriverait à sortir plus de puissance quune GeForce GT x50m qui en consomme genre 30 Faut arrêter de croire au père Noël ! 

Enfin, si lIris Pro Graphics 5200 faisait mieux que la GeForce GT 650m, Apple laurait tout simplement mis sur la page performances de son site au lieu de prendre comme référence une HD Graphics 4000. Quand il y a des nouveaux GPU qui font mieux que ceux davant, elle se prive pas pour sortir les gros chiffres (cfr les modèle early 2011 et mid 2013). 








L'Iris Pro Graphics 5200 fait au mieux sur les titres graphiquement simple aussi bien que la GeForce GT 650m parce qu'elle est bien aidée par les optimisations d'architecture d'Haswell. Dès qu'on teste autre chose que du HD sans filtrage, elle se fait largement dépasser. 

Faudrait aussi arrêter de lire les conneries de publireportages des sites Apple. Ils sont trop débile pour prendre des tests intéressants comme unigine Valley ou Heaven pour tester les perfs 3D. Mais ça démonterait le beau marketing dApple Pourtant Apple prend bien Unigine Valley dans ses benchs. 

En plus, tu ne sais même pas ce quest du RAID. Pas besoin de SSD PCI-Express pour dépasser 500 Mo/s. En RAID, chaque SSD a 550 Mo/s jusquau contrôleur. Deux SSD en parallèle soit RAID 0, ça fait 2x 500 Mo/s. Après le contrôleur, cest linterface directement linterface DMI jusquau processeur et le débit suit (contrairement à toi qui parle de choses que tu ne connais pas). Ca débit du ~850 Mo/s sauf que cest totalement useless et invisible à lusage courant 
@ Dom Tom. Oui, je change régulièrement pour significativement mieux. Le modèle à 2000  sans GPU est moins performant que mon 2012 en 3D et payer 2600  pour 4% de mieux en perfs CPU et 10~15% de mieux en perfs GPU, cest tout sauf rentable. 
Une Iris Pro Graphics 5200, cest très bien dans un 13,3 pouces où on avait assez rarement ce niveau de puissance. Dans un 15,4 pouces à 2000 , cest du foutage de gueule pure et simple. Apple la déjà fait une fois avec les Unibody 15,4 de 2009 qui avaient juste la GeForce 9400m sans la GeForce 9600m GT. Des belles daubes qui se vendaient super mal en occasion Là, ce sera pareil. Le mec futé qui veut faire une bonne affaire, il se trouve un MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 early 2013 bradé ou alors prend le modèle haut de gamme et vise à ne pas le revendre avant quils sont complètement dépassé. 

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h56 ----------




Niarlatop a dit:


> Il y a déjà plusieurs tests d'Intel Iris Pro 5200 qui traînent sur le web, sur Anandtech entre autre, au mieux elle égale la 650M dans certains cas, dans d'autres titres les performances s'effondrent dès qu'on va au delà du 1366x768 et qu'on monte un peu les détails.
> 
> Le manque de mémoire dédiée rapide se fait sentir (elle a certes 128 Mo de eDRAM / Cache L4 intégrés au processeur, mais ça ne fait pas le poids fasse à 1 Go de GDDR3, encore moins face aux 2 Go de la GT 750M du nouveau modèle).
> 
> ...


 
Voilà qqu plein de bon sens. En 15,4, tu prends un IVB entrée de gamme reconditionné ou bradé dans une grande enseigne (il y en aura)... Tu auras mieux pour 1700 à 1800  que ce que le late 2013 entrée de gamme. En 13,3 pouces, pas photo, le nouveau est mieux.


----------



## tropezina (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de mettre les choses au clair.
Je te remercie  pour ton analyse et je la rejoins complètement.
Aujourd'hui, c'est le haut de gamme ou le refurb... et c'est bien dommage qu apple n'ait pas voulu penser aux utilisateurs professionnels ou  similaires qui auraient été heureux de trouver à 2000 un bon portable.


----------



## tom dom (24 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Pascal, j'ai lu un peu vite ce qu'en disait MacG, qui a surtout je pense voulu voir le côté positif de cette évolution lors du test de l'iMac 21".



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> @ Dom Tom. Oui, je change régulièrement pour significativement mieux. Le modèle à 2000  sans GPU est moins performant que mon 2012 en 3D et payer 2600  pour 4% de mieux en perfs CPU et 10~15% de mieux en perfs GPU, cest tout sauf rentable.
> Une Iris Pro Graphics 5200, cest très bien dans un 13,3 pouces où on avait assez rarement ce niveau de puissance.
> (...)



Tu évoques l'Iris Pro 5200 pour le 13,3", ce qu'Apple n'a pas osé, il faudra faire avec l'Iris 5100 ! Pour le 13,3", l'on peut parler malgré tout de progrès sensible je pense (en partant d'assez loin pourrait-on dire). Et d'un bon compromis autonomie / performance, mais là ce n'est que mon avis par rapport à mon usage.

Pour le 15", ta démonstration est éclairante. Avantage, tu ne te sens pas dépassé. Et mieux, ton MacBook est plus performant que la gamme fin 2013 comparable !


----------



## Bab0u (24 Octobre 2013)

Bien qu'on ne me réponde pas directement (merci), je suis méchamment refroidi rien qu'en voyant ces arguments.
Hors:
Un 13" ne me convient pas.
Rien sur le refurb belge.

Ce switch s'annonce passionnant.


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2013)

et dans ce qui est des annonces?


----------



## JeanMiBibi (24 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

ou trouvez-vous tous ces tests? En cherchant des benchmarks et des impressions pour l'iris 5100 (Macbook pro retina 13" i7 2.8Ghz), je ne trouve rien si ce n'est des articles datant de début Mai disant qu'on attend un bond dans les performances... En attendant pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent pour voir ce que les nouveaux mbpr ont dans le ventre pour la partie graphique.


----------



## Niarlatop (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci Pascal Brutal D) d'avoir développé le fond de ma pensée, je comprends que les gens ne soient pas ultra calé en hardware, c'est un domaine super rébarbatif qui n'intéresse que les geeks, mais j'ai horreur de lire ces mêmes gens répandre les âneries qu'on peut lire dans la presse "spécialisée"&#8230;

(Cette remarque est valable pour n'importe quel sujet après tout, combien d'expert brillent en société avec pour seule source de savoir les reportages TV dramaturgiques ? Bref, je digresse&#8230

Pour le Retina 13, comme j'avais annoncé c'est une Iris 5100 qu'Apple a choisi, cette puce est malheureusement moins véloce que l'Iris Pro 5200.

Voici un test d'une machine à peu prêt équivalente au MacBook Pro Retina 13 Haswell (niveau processeur et carte graphique du moins) :
Review Asus Zenbook Infinity UX301LA Ultrabook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Cette Iris 5100 fait mieux qu'une HD 4000, c'est sur, mais il ne faut pas espérer jouer à des titres récents, quand on voit que même certains jeux de 2011 doivent se contenter de 1366x768 et du plus bas niveau de détail pour rester fluides 

Bref, le Retina 13 s'améliore, mais reste en demi ton par rapport au 15.

Edit : pour ceux qui veulent avoir un aperçu des performances réelles d'une Iris Pro 5200, la capture d'écran de Pascal est tirée de ce test :
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6993/intel-iris-pro-5200-graphics-review-core-i74950hq-tested/6

Observez la chute de performances dès qu'on monte un peu le niveau de détail et/ou la définition d'écran&#8230; Cette Iris Pro 5200 ne comblera pas les amateurs de jeux, c'est certain.


PS : le Thunderbolt 2 ça m'intéressait pour un jour raccorder un écran 4K (mon nouveau dada, un écran desktop 20" en 1920x1080 HiDPI). Mais d'ici à ce que de tels écrans soient abordables, j'aurais changé mon Retina ^^
(Le premier moniteur 4K à peu prêt abordable est le Asus PQ321, un moniteur de 31,5" et il coûte presque 4K&#8364;&#8230


----------



## fousfous (24 Octobre 2013)

Ton test est complètement aberrant, pour la simple te bonne raison qu'elle compare avec une CG de bureau, qui est moins puissante qu'une CG de portable, improbable.Regarde plutôt le test du nouvel iMac et tu verra que les iris pro sont bien plus puissantes.


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Nouvel idiot de service détecté. Faut quand même être con comme un balais pour croire qu'une Iris Pro Graphics est aussi rapide qu'une GeForce GT 650m. L'autre solution qui ne rend pas moins con est de se baser sur le score 3D de Cinebench... Un test qui dépend plus du CPU que du GPU tant la scène est en basse résolution et sans effet.



Quand j'ose dire un truc proche sur lui, je me fais pourrir parce que je suis trop "méchant" ... et je suis 100% d'accord avec toi 

Après faut reconnaitre les progrès d'Intel, mais ils partaient de tellement loin. Mais c'est pas encore pour tout de suite qu'ils rivaliseront avec NVidia et AMD.


----------



## fousfous (24 Octobre 2013)

AnandTech | Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics Review: Core i7-4950HQ Tested


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Avec un gigantesque "*Theoretical*" en haut des benchs.
Reste qu'en application dans les jeux, il est entre 2 et 10 fps derrière la 650M 

Et les tests ne vont que jusqu'à 1600x900. C'est peut&#8230; surtout quand tu sais que ça va devoir afficher sur un Retina. Après ça doit s'effondrer. Et surement plus rapidement sur la 650M que sur la Iris.

et


> We don't use 3DMark to draw GPU performance conclusions but it does make for a great optimization target. Given what we've seen thus far, and Intel's relative inexperience in the performance GPU space, I wondered if Iris Pro might perform any differently here than in the games we tested.
> 
> It turns out, Iris Pro does incredibly well in all of the 3DMarks. Ranging from tying the GT 650M to outperforming it. Obviously none of this has any real world impact, but it is very interesting. Is Intel's performance here the result of all of these benchmarks being lighter on Intel's weaknesses, or is this an indication of what's possible with more driver optimization?



Reste que ce sont des benchs et que ça reste très théorique.
Et dans les tests OpenCL, c'est aussi que les Nvidia ne sont pas très OpenCL mais plus Cuda. Et qu'Intel participe à OpenCL.

Donc pour résumer les tests c'est plutôt : elle est très bonne en rendu OpenCL mais moyenne sur les fonctions graphiques (jeu). Et donc à priori en affichage, ça doit être plus se comporter comme dans les jeux.

Voilà comment il faut lire le test, et non pas "elle est meilleure!!!" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




Niarlatop a dit:


> Il y a déjà plusieurs tests d'Intel Iris Pro 5200 qui traînent sur le web, sur Anandtech entre autre, au mieux elle égale la 650M dans certains cas, dans d'autres titres les performances s'effondrent dès qu'on va au delà du 1366x768 et qu'on monte un peu les détails.
> 
> Le manque de mémoire dédiée rapide se fait sentir (elle a certes 128 Mo de eDRAM / Cache L4 intégrés au processeur, mais ça ne fait pas le poids fasse à 1 Go de GDDR3, encore moins face aux 2 Go de la GT 750M du nouveau modèle).
> 
> ...





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> *Nouvel idiot de service détecté. Faut quand même être con comme un balais *pour croire qu'une Iris Pro Graphics est aussi rapide qu'une GeForce GT 650m. L'autre solution qui ne rend pas moins con est de se baser sur le score 3D de Cinebench... Un test qui dépend plus du CPU que du GPU tant la scène est en basse résolution et sans effet.



:love: :love: :love:



melaure a dit:


> Quand j'ose dire un truc proche sur lui, je me fais pourrir parce que je suis trop "méchant" ... et je suis 100% d'accord avec toi
> 
> Après faut reconnaitre les progrès d'Intel, mais ils partaient de tellement loin. Mais c'est pas encore pour tout de suite qu'ils rivaliseront avec NVidia et AMD.



T'es trop méchant aussi   
Comme Pascal qui est super méchant avec lui


----------



## Niarlatop (24 Octobre 2013)

C'est bon, j'ai compris, il fait partie de cette génération qui ne lit que le début des articles voir qui saute directement à la conclusion, car pfff c'est trop long de lire et d'analyser tout ça


----------



## Philip7 (24 Octobre 2013)

Petite question sur les nouveaux mbp 13" retina, certe on ne peut pas rajouter de ram, mais est-ce qu'on peut changer le ssd ?


----------



## Niarlatop (25 Octobre 2013)

iFixit le confirmera, mais à priori les nouveaux Retina ont la même connectique que les MacBook Air 2013.

Il faudra cependant attendre que OWC ou un éventuel autre acteur commercialise des SSD compatibles, et les tarifs sont assez prohibitifs.


----------



## tom dom (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

A propos de la puce graphique du Retina 13", un test (et comparaison) avec Unigin Valley Benchmark, ici Benchmarks: Upgraded graphics boost new 13-inch Retina MacBook Pro | Macworld

Le gain semble sensible par rapport au Retina fin 2012.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

Il est où le comique qui prédentait que l'Iris Pro Graphics 5200 était proche voire supérieure à la GeForce GT 650m ?

















Retina, round two: Apple?s 15-inch 2013 Retina MacBook Pro reviewed | Ars Technica


----------



## tom dom (28 Octobre 2013)

Graphiques très intéressants et parlants ! 

J'étais plus optimiste sur l'Iris Pro 5200. Lors d'un premier test de l'Imac 21" (26 septembre dernier), MacG parlait alors de "progrès franc" par rapport à la solution Nvidia (relisant la page en question, l'expression n'y figure plus).

Le test cinebench ne doit pas être des plus appropriés pour tirer des conclusions définitives... (ce que disait Pascal_THT sur cette même page dans les commentaires).

Pour revenir au graphiques juste au-dessus, cela aurait été bien d'avoir également en comparaison l'Iris 5100 du Retina 13" fin 2013. Mais l'on voit que la HD4000 du 13" Retina 2012 avait ses limites. Le test Unigine Valley est impitoyable avec les puces Intel.


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2013)

Il faut utiliser des app optimisé pour vraiment comparer son potentiel...


----------



## Difock788 (28 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Il faut utiliser des app optimisé pour vraiment comparer son potentiel...


Désolé mais c'est complétement stupide... Si tu test une puce avec une app optimisés, forcément qu'elle va être meilleur que les autres (mais dans la vraie vie elle sera quand même nulle).


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui, et ces test sont justement réalisé avec des app spécialement optimisé pour les cartes nvidia...
Pour vraiment mesurer les performances il faut que l'optimisation soit égale.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui, et ces test sont justement réalisé avec des app spécialement optimisé pour les cartes nvidia...
> Pour vraiment mesurer les performances il faut que l'optimisation soit égale.



Bien sur, on va faire une opti égale entre deux puces qui n'ont pas du tout les mêmes possibilités. Pour te faire plaisir on ne va pas utiliser les nombreuses fonctions câblées des puces NVidia qui ne sont pas dispo dans la puce Intel et on va testé en 320*240 pour ne surtout pas défavorisé le chipset Intel. Tu es vraiment une BUSE en matériel !!!


----------



## Difock788 (28 Octobre 2013)

C'est des benchs, c'est justement pas fait pour être plus favorable à l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui, et ces test sont justement réalisé avec des app spécialement optimisé pour les cartes nvidia...
> Pour vraiment mesurer les performances il faut que l'optimisation soit égale.



Bien sur, on va faire une opti égale entre deux puces qui n'ont pas du tout les mêmes capacités. Pour te faire plaisir on ne va pas utiliser les nombreuses fonctions câblées des puces NVidia qui ne sont pas dispo dans la puce Intel et on va tester en 320*240 pour ne surtout pas défavoriser le chipset Intel. Tu es vraiment ridicule (pour rester poli) quand tu parles de matériel !!!


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2013)

Faut aussi voir son potentiel, car en puissance brute elle est meilleurs.
Mais c'est sur que ça fait mieux de dire que j'ai une grosse carte graphique, même si elle est moins puissante.


----------



## Eric5374 (28 Octobre 2013)

Antoine123 a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est votre cas mais la sortie du nouveau MacBook Pro Haswell m'intéresse grandement, je fouille sur internet plusieurs fois par jour pour trouver des infos sur une éventuelle sortie.
> 
> Pour ma part j'attends énormément son apparition car j'aimerai acquérir un ordinateur portable pour la rentrée et j'hésite à prendre le nouveau MacBook Air mais pour ne pas avoir de regret j'aimerai bien voir à quoi ressemble le nouveau MacBook Pro.
> 
> ...


Les deux


----------



## Phntm (28 Octobre 2013)

fousfous, je lis toujours ce que tu ecris, je ne veux pas te manquer de respect ou aller contre toi rien que par principe mais il faut bien poser UNE chose... 

Tu es de mauvaise foi. Quand on achète du matériel, même si elle peut être clairement amené à être optimisé (par le système, autant que par le constructeur (Donc autant Intel, que Apple, que NVidia), c'est sur l'instant t de la sortie qu'on juge la chose. 

Est ce que X (à remplacer par un composant informatique) est capable de réaliser mieux que sa précédente génération ? 
Est ce que X, est meilleurs que son concurrent Y sur les mêmes tests ?

Dans l'éventualité ou Nvidia aurait un temps d'avance en optimisation comme c'est souvent le cas de Nvidia sur Windows, les jeux faisant partie de leur "programme gaming" ayant toujours dans les benchs entre 5 et 15 Fps d'avance sur les AMD (en très gros hein, c'est pas une obligation ou une vérité immuable), il reste qu'elle est devant, point. 

Si Intel et/ou Apple optimisera à l'avenir, Nvidia pourra aussi ! Et au final question de choix de l'utilisateur, de ce qu'elle attends de la machine, mais une chose est sûr et clair (et sera peut-être encore confirmé, ou pas, par les tests de MacG) : Dans l'immédiat, elle ne dépasse en rien la carte graphique dédié de Nvidia et il serait bon d'arrêter la désinformation disant qu'elle est au même niveau/ devant etc. 

Oui, une carte graphique chauffe plus, donc participe autant à faire chauffer la machine... 
Oui, ça coute quand même nettement plus chère. Oui, il vaut mieux prendre l'AppleCare pour être tranquille. Ca n'as pas que des bénéfices, mais pas que des inconvénients non plus...


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2013)

L'optimisation a des limites, et bientôt avec la démocratisation des puces Intel l'optimisation avec les Intel va être sensiblement la même. Et donc comme en puissance brute la iris bat la nvidia, dans peu de temps il y aura encore plus de programmes ou la iris sera plus rapide.Dans crysis 3 la différence n'est que de 1 FPS (la nvidia a eu une petite priorité).


----------



## Niarlatop (28 Octobre 2013)

Mais quel troll :rateau:

Pour prendre ton exemple de Crysis 3, déjà en 1366x768, détails bas, la puce Iris Pro 5200 dans un proc pouvant exploiter un TDP de 55W est 15 FPS derrière la GeForce GT 650M. Je te rappelle qu'au sein du MacBook Pro, le TDP est à 45W. (On monte à 65W dans les derniers iMac)
Dans les définitions supérieures, la 650M permet de rester au dessus des 30 FPS, ce n'est pas le cas de l'Iris Pro 5200.

Bref, place aux chiffres :
AnandTech | Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics Review: Core i7-4950HQ Tested

* J'apprécie énormément l'effort d'Intel qui tend vers des puces graphiques intégrées toujours plus puissantes. Reste que cette génération n'est pas encore suffisante pour vraiment concurrencer AMD et NVIDIA. J'espère pourtant que lors de mon prochain renouvellement la situation aura évolué dans le bon sens


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

le type de discours que tu tiens fousfous, c'est du style: "David Vincent"
_
"Longtemps isolé dans le combat qu'il mène dès lors contre les envahisseurs, il multiplie les tentatives pour alerter l'opinion. Mais il se heurte à l'incrédulité générale et aux manipulations de ceux qui l'ont désormais identifié comme un ennemi mortel. Les rares personnes qui le croient et le suivent vont souvent au devant des pires périls. Quand elles ne sont pas elles-mêmes manipulées par les envahisseurs pour lui tendre des pièges..."_






dixit wikipedia


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Mais quel troll :rateau:
> 
> Pour prendre ton exemple de Crysis 3, déjà en 1366x768, détails bas, la puce Iris Pro 5200 dans un proc pouvant exploiter un TDP de 55W est 15 FPS derrière la GeForce GT 650M. Je te rappelle qu'au sein du MacBook Pro, le TDP est à 45W. (On monte à 65W dans les derniers iMac)
> Dans les définitions supérieures, la 650M permet de rester au dessus des 30 FPS, ce n'est pas le cas de l'Iris Pro 5200.
> ...



Exact. Sans compter que dans le test d'Anand Tech, c'est un Core i7 4950HQ à 2,4 GHz avec un turbo à 3,6 GHz et une Iris Pro Graphics 5200 à 1300 MHz alors que dans le MacBook Pro 15,4 2013 bas de gamme, c'est un Core i7 4750HQ à 2 GHz avec turbo à 3,2 GHz et une Iris Pro Graphics 5200 à 1200 MHz.


----------



## Phntm (28 Octobre 2013)

J'attends aussi l'avenir avec Intel, qui pourrait réellement avoir de bon chipset, même si face à des CG dédié Nvidia ou AMD, je pense qu'il y aura toujours un écart, mais l'avenir m'affirmera ou, mieux me contre dira ! 

Avoir les performances TOTALES (en basse ou haute résolution) qu'une carte dédié, avec la même conso qu'un chipset, moi je dis clairement oui... Sauf que dans l'immédiat ça me parait difficile !

En tout cas tout ce qui concerne OpenCL, il semble que l'Iris est devant d'après le test d'Anandtech linké par Niarlatop...


----------



## brithe (29 Octobre 2013)

Moi aussi je veux troller.
En même temps, on n'achète pas un MBPr pour jouer !

Blague à part. Il est encore "heureux" que les GPU intégrés soient moins puissants que les GPU classiques, sinon quoi je plains NVIDIA et AMD. De mon côté, je ne pense pas que le but ultime d'Intel soit de couler ce marché. Ce qu'il faut surtout voir, c'est le pourquoi d'un GPU dédié : les gains en puissance ne sont plus une priorité, surtout pour un laptop. En revanche, l'autonomie et la ventilation entrent tout droit en ligne de compte (maintenant que la puissance "de base" est largement suffisante pour le commun des mortels). 
Soyons honnête : qui a besoin de faire du montage HD ou de la 3D sur un portable 13" (voire 15") en déplacement. Soit vous êtes pro et vous avez une vraie machine à la maison (au pire iMac, MacPro ou autre station de travail) avec ce qu'il faut comme processeur et GPU, le portable n'est alors qu'une machine d'appoint. Soit vous n'êtes pas pro et il n'y a rien d'insurmontable pour ce GPU intégré. Au pire, vous monterez les films de vacances ou de la pièce de théâtre du fiston, vous modéliserez de la 3D pour vous amuser mais ça s'arrête là. 
Une machine portable ne remplace pas une machine fixe et le MBPr haut de gamme (même avec GPU dédié) ne vaudra jamais une station de travail fixe (tel MacPro ou ce qui se fait chez Dell ou HP).
En ce qui me concerne, je suis étudiant (donc usage d'abord pour la bureautique, soyons honnêtes). A côté, je fais de la photo et de la vidéo en HD (au sein d'une association : "courts métrages, etc...), j'ai une machine fixe à la maison pour le gros du boulot. J'en reste pas moins un power user, et j'ai tendance à préférer un MBP à un MBA, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir monter quelques vidéos en déplacement (à l'occasion) ou faire un premier tri dans les rushs... (sans parler de l'écran). De toute façon, le passage au SSD ne permet pas de travailler dans de vraies conditions sur un laptop.
Encore une fois, ce n'est pas grave : un montage vidéo ou même une retouche photo, ça ne se fait pas entre 18 et 19h dans le train, en rentrant chez toi. 
Je pense que pour des besoins quotidiens (même assez avancés), le GPU intégré tient assez bien la route, tout en permettant un gain d'autonomie et en évitant à la machine de trop chauffer.
Si vous voulez jouer en pleine résolution ou modélisez de la 3D, ne prenez pas un laptop. Je pense que le MBPr est critiquable sur bien des points (en premier lieu le manque d'évolutivité) mais le retrait d'un GPU dédié au profit d'un (tout de même bon) GPU intégré n'est pas une énormité.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (29 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Vous connaissez les délais pour "préparer" le mac, en effet la commande a été passée hier (mbpr 13" avec option i7, 16Go de RAM et 256Go de SSD) et la machine n'est tjs pas envoyée, avec un etat toujours en cours de traitement.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

si il y a pas de pbs autres, il faut compter 3-5 jours de préparation, et après envoi...

au meilleur des cas: 3 jours de prepa!

mais c'est que théorique


----------



## JeanMiBibi (29 Octobre 2013)

Rien d'anormal donc... Un envoi dés le premier jour aurait été beau! Mais bon faut pas réver!


----------



## Teodoro (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi pourtant, commandé samedi matin, envoyé samedi après-midi.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

Teodoro a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi pourtant, commandé samedi matin, envoyé samedi après-midi.



pour un CTO?


----------



## Teodoro (29 Octobre 2013)

Oups non, je n'avais pas fais attention aux détails de la commande de JeanMiBibi, moi c'était une version standard.


----------



## Phntm (29 Octobre 2013)

brithe > En effet, mais c'est pas non plus une énormité d'en avoir un. Et c'est ce qu'on veut véhiculé en mettant en avant uniquement l'Iris ! Comme je l'ai dis mainte fois : Question de choix, de moyen financier aussi, bref, tout peut se justifier. 
Il y a eu clairement des dires sur le fait que l'Iris Pro est devant la 750M par exemple, et c'est faux. C'est en ça que je m'oppose. 

Pas une seule fois j'ai voulu dire que un MBPr avec carte graphique c'est le mieux de la galaxie et que l'Iris Pro c'est de la m*rde ! Au contraire, elle a ses qualité, tant en conso, qu'en chauffe, qu'en performance pour un chipset...

De toute façon, si on fait du Pro en rendu 3d par exemple, en effet, on sera pas avec une CG tout public type 750M, mais des cartes graphiques professionnel à la AMD FirePro et Nvidia Quadro. Il n'empêche qu'avoir une machine puissante et portable reste pas négligeable, dans le cas où, évidemment on en cherche une + que tu as les moyens.

Tu peux très bien avoir la suite Adobe de totalement fonctionnelle sur une Iris Pro, on aura pas de "chose" ni de problème...


----------



## brithe (29 Octobre 2013)

Petite question : 
Savez-vous si les Apple Store (magasin) ont des configurations avec option en stock. 
Par exemple, j'envisage le MBPr 13" en version i5 standard mais avec 256 go SSD et 16Go de Ram.
D'autre part, je crois avoir lu sur ce forum que les magasins appliquaient également la réduction AOC.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

brithe a dit:


> Petite question :
> Savez-vous si les Apple Store (magasin) ont des configurations avec option en stock.
> Par exemple, j'envisage le MBPr 13" en version i5 standard mais avec 256 go SSD et 16Go de Ram.
> D'autre part, je crois avoir lu sur ce forum que les magasins appliquaient également la réduction AOC.



certains Apple store oui en ont, j'ai pris le mien ds un apple store qui en avait une ribambelle impressionnante 

pour la reduc AOC oui ils la font directement dans les apple stores, tu montres ta Carte valide et hop c'est fait
concernant les BouFnacRty, je ne pense pas qu'ils la font enfin y a de cela peu ils la faisait pas


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2013)

Meme dans les APR ils ne font pas la réduction étudiante.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

c'est tout a fait logique, un APR n'est pas un apple store, d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais aimée les APRs


----------



## brithe (29 Octobre 2013)

Je suis Lyonnais. Nous avons la chance d'avoir deux Apple Store. J'ai peur de me laisser tenter...


----------

